# Raubfischfänge 2019 - Sponsored by Quantum



## zanderhunter-nz (4. Januar 2019)

Gesundes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg an alle Petrijünger!

Seit Jahren ist es bei mir Tradition Neujahr anangeln zu gehen, wenn es das Wetter und die Bedingungen zulassen.
Was soll ich sagen, es hat gleich geklappt und ich konnte meinen ersten Barsch 2019 begrüßen.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2019)

Petri
,wer ist denn der Superangler 2019?


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2019)

Schöner Start ins neue Jahr mit so einem Barsch. Petri.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri
> ,wer ist denn der Superangler 2019?



Das sehen wir dann am Ende von 2019


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2019)

Petri ein gelungener Start ins Angel Jahr 2019.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das sehen wir dann am Ende von 2019



Hä? Ist nicht wie 2018 ein mehr oder weniger prominenter Angler als "Superangler" bennant, den es zu schlagen gillt? (Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe das mehrere Angler in jeweils nur einer Fischart angetreten waren.)


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Januar 2019)

Nachdem das letzte Jahr am Rhein echt mau war geht es dieses Jahr direkt viel besser los. Am Mittwoch war ich abends eine Runde Nachtwobbeln und wurde mit zwei dicken Zandern von 68 und 71 cm belohnt. Den ersten hab ich beim Keschern fast verloren, der wobbler hing im Netz, aber der Fisch nicht. Hab ihn dann beim "nachschöpfen" elegant abgehakt, er ist aber zum Glück nicht ins Tiefe geflüchtet sondern zwischen den Steinen hängen geblieben. Hab ihn dadurch doch noch ins Netz gebracht. Als ich mit dem Fisch im Netz von der Steinpackung wegging, zog eine fette Sternschnuppe über den Himmel. Hat irgendwie ins Bild gepasst 
Beide Zander hatten mindestens drei, vier kleine Fische (Rotaugen?) im Magen, aber trotzdem noch Appetit auf den Wobbler.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Hä? Ist nicht wie 2018 ein mehr oder weniger prominenter Angler als "Superangler" bennant, den es zu schlagen gillt? (Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe das mehrere Angler in jeweils nur einer Fischart angetreten waren.)



Stimmt, das war 2018 so. Aber dieses Jahr gibt's neue Regeln...


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. Januar 2019)

Wir heben demnächst Superangler auch auf Anglerboard online. Da werdet Ihr dann alle Infos finden und könnt dort Eure Fänge hochladen. Da sollten dann eigentlich alle Fragen beantwortet werden. 
Zu den Superanglern: Wir haben viele Rückmeldungen gekriegt, dass die Profis eher abschrecken. Daher haben wir uns entschlossen, dass alle Angler gegeneinander antreten. Mögen die Spiele beginnen ...  Wünsche allen ein dickes Petri und ein tolles Angeljahr!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Januar 2019)

Sers,

ich war am 03.01 am Wasser und habe zu meiner Verwunderung sehr, sehr gut gefangen. Den habe ich Dokumentiert da ich ihn nicht direkt im Wasser abhaken konnte.

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2019)

Petri an Alle Fänger..
Geht ja schon gut los im neuen Jahr..


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Januar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wir heben demnächst Superangler auch auf Anglerboard online..,,,,,



Superangler,unwort 2019 


Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Papamopps (5. Januar 2019)

Wir haben uns entschneidert. Nach 2 erfolglosen Tagen konnten mein Sohn und ich unsere ersten Zander ever fangen.
Ja ich weiß, Schniepel....aber halt das erste Mal. Rhein bei Köln.


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2019)

Petri
Dir und den Jungs...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Januar 2019)

Danke, und Petri an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Januar 2019)




----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Petri allen 


Ihr seid gemein. Ich kann momentan leider nicht. 
Dafür gibt's bald n neues Stöckchen und dann bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's bald n neues Stöckchen und dann bin ich wieder am Start.



Wenn du 500 Euro anlegen möchtest,hätte ich einen brandheißen Tip für dich.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wenn du 500 Euro anlegen möchtest,hätte ich einen brandheißen Tip für dich.


Ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken und habs fast auch geschrieben. 
Aber so dicke hab ich es nicht. Es wird eine Akilas.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich kann momentan leider nicht.


ich auch nicht. ich habe im dezember die überweisung vergessen und konnte daher nicht die jahreskarte am ende des monats holen.
jetzt heißt es zwangspause bis zur nächsten kassenstunde ende januar. sehr schade bei dem milden wetter gerade.

petri allen fängern und ein erfolgreiches angeljahr!


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. Januar 2019)

Auch der Main ist immer für einen Zander gut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2019)

Geiler Zetti, Fettes Petri !!!
Anderen Fängern ebenfalls ein Fettes Petri !!!


----------



## Angler2097 (6. Januar 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Auch der Main ist immer für einen Zander gut.



Petri Max


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Januar 2019)

Jo- das ist mal ein guter Jahresauftakt


----------



## blumax (6. Januar 2019)

bei uns geht zur zeit nicht viel heut kam der 58er raus


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (6. Januar 2019)

Petri schöne Fische.
Heute musste ich auch raus bei dem Wetter. Und es hat sich gelohnt von 4 Zettis zwar nur einen maßigen, aber das kann man sich nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. Januar 2019)

Heyho und petrie den Fängern. Bei mir gabs n kleinen Hechtbeifang beim Barschangeln. Sonst läufts grade recht zähn.

Sry fürs miese Bild..war allein und hatte nur Handy mit.

Claw


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2019)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Petri schöne Fische.
> Heute musste ich auch raus bei dem Wetter. Und es hat sich gelohnt von 4 Zettis zwar nur einen maßigen, aber das kann man sich nicht aussuchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 318346
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318347


 
Petri !

Das ist doch die neue Zander Züchtung, nennt man Feuerteufel. Erkennt man eindeutig am Auge.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2019)




----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Januar 2019)

Die ersten beiden Angeltage haben mir 3 schöne Hechte gebracht.
Wirklich tolle Angeltage gewesen, darf gerne so weitergehen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. Januar 2019)

Junge, Junge - Ihr legt ja schon richtig los. Fettes Petri an alle! Ich selbst war noch gar nicht los ...


----------



## Justsu (8. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen, sind ja in den ersten Tagen des Jahres schon schöne Fische rausgekommen, Petri dazu!

Auch ich bin nach dem absoluten Seuchenjahr 2018 (völlig ohne Zielfisch) direkt mit einem Barsch PB in 2019 gestartet, das macht Hoffnung!







Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Januar 2019)

Petri allen! Hab nach meinem schönen Start ins neue Jahr heute einen wobbler versenkt und schön abgeschneidert. Alles wieder wie gehabt


----------



## Papamopps (8. Januar 2019)

Zählt eigentlich eine Brachse, die auf einen 12,5cm Gummimisch gebissen hat, als Raubfisch


----------



## jvonzun (9. Januar 2019)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein bisschen verspätet ein gutes Neues Jahr und hoffe, dass es im 2019 hier mehr schöne Fotos gibt. [Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]
In dem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Januar 2019)

Bevor wir hier wieder nen Bilderthread zerlabern bringe ich es mal auf den Punkt... 

Schöne Fischbilder zu produzieren wird ja an für sich bereits durch diesen "Wettbewerb" hier gefördert. 
Den einen oder anderen Hinweis zur Verbesserung der Optik darf man aber durchaus geben - Stichwort "konstruktive Kritik" 

Was definitiv unerwünscht ist, sind absolute Abwertungen - das wird dann als Fangbildflaming angesehen und entsprechend der Forenregeln geahndet! 

Und nu bitte wieder Fotos von feisten Fischen!


----------



## jvonzun (9. Januar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schöne Fischbilder zu produzieren wird ja an für sich bereits durch diesen "Wettbewerb" hier gefördert.



wenn ihr die schönsten prämiert, dann ja. 

Zander Jonny, danke für deine interessante Meinung

nun aber wirklich weiter mit Fotos!


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Januar 2019)

jvonzun schrieb:


> wenn ihr die schönsten prämiert, dann ja.
> 
> Zander Jonny, danke für deine interessante Meinung
> 
> nun aber wirklich weiter mit Fotos!



Gern geschehen.
Du bist uns allen um eine Armlänge voraus


----------



## hecht99 (9. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Lommel (9. Januar 2019)

Ich mach mal mit Fischen weiter. Alle gefangen mit Boardi und Kumpel Willi wobbler den ich über meinen „Teich“ geschippert habe. Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich mach mal mit Fischen weiter. Alle gefangen mit Boardi und Kumpel Willi wobbler den ich über meinen „Teich“ geschippert habe. Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri



Petri
[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Januar 2019)

[Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> [Edit Mod: Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder]



Hallo,

schon klar - nur über Fangbilder habe ich nicht diskutiert!

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon klar - nur über Fangbilder habe ich nicht diskutiert!
> 
> ...



Ok - ich formuliere um:
Keine Diskussionen hier über Fangbilder. Und bitte keine Offtopic-Diskussionen in diesem Thread! Danke!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

alles klar, wenn auch positive Kommentare zu Fangbildern unerwünscht sind, lass ich 's halt ganz.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Januar 2019)

Samstag nach der Messe in Duisburg, haben wir uns für etwas mehr als eine Stunde ans Wasser gewagt.
Neue Gewässer, Wassertiefen und c.o. waren für mich Neuland aber am Ende konnte ich meinen Zander fangen und zwei weitere waren mir ausgestiegen. Habe mich dementsprechend mega gefreut und es war ein weiteres Highlight, von dem es auf der Messe mehrere für mich gab


----------



## Justsu (16. Januar 2019)

Petri, den Erfolgreichen!

@Dennis: Was ist denn das für ein Köder? Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als hätte der zwei Köpfe, oder zumindest zwei Augen auf einer Seite??

Betse Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Januar 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> @Dennis: Was ist denn das für ein Köder? Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als hätte der zwei Köpfe, oder zumindest zwei Augen auf einer Seite??


Moin,
das ist der Melody Fishing - Double Bass, den ich in den letzten zwei Jahren entwickelt habe. Der hat zwei Köpfe, damit man passend reagieren und den Köder durch abdrehen einkürzen kann. Hat mir dadurch schon viele Barsche gebracht, wo ich zuvor nur Fehlbisse hatte.


----------



## basti09 (16. Januar 2019)

Der Start zum Hechtangeln 2019 wurde direkt mit 1.12m und 1.21m belohnt


----------



## MarkusZ (16. Januar 2019)

basti09 schrieb:


> Der Start zum Hechtangeln 2019 wurde direkt mit 1.12m und 1.21m belohnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwei Hechte und auch gleich in slcher Größe, das hat sich wirklich gelohnt.



> Der hat zwei Köpfe, damit man passend reagieren und den Köder durch abdrehen einkürzen kann. Hat mir dadurch schon viele Barsche gebracht, wo ich zuvor nur Fehlbisse hatte.



Ich hab für solche Zwecke eigentlich verschiedene Größen vormontiert dabei.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Jawoll. Das nenne ich mal einen Saisonauftakt nach Maß! Glückwunsch. Tolle Fische und Fotos!


----------



## Justsu (16. Januar 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Moin,
> das ist der Melody Fishing - Double Bass, den ich in den letzten zwei Jahren entwickelt habe. Der hat zwei Köpfe, damit man passend reagieren und den Köder durch abdrehen einkürzen kann. Hat mir dadurch schon viele Barsche gebracht, wo ich zuvor nur Fehlbisse hatte.



Danke für die Rückmeldung! Witzige Idee, wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg damit!


----------



## phirania (16. Januar 2019)

basti09 schrieb:


> Der Start zum Hechtangeln 2019 wurde direkt mit 1.12m und 1.21m belohnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri.
Schöne Fische..


----------



## Papamopps (16. Januar 2019)

Mein ersten großer Fang... 62cm


----------



## phirania (16. Januar 2019)

Petri 
Läuft doch....


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2019)

basti09 schrieb:


> Der Start zum Hechtangeln 2019 wurde direkt mit 1.12m und 1.21m belohnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri und Respekt, sind schon gute Kaliber.

Seitdem ich nicht mehr an die Bodden fahre, wäre ich schon froh, wenn ich das in einer Saison erwischte.

Und selbst an den Bodden soll das mittlerweile für die meisten Angler nicht mehr selbstverständlich sein.

@Papamopps 

Glückwunsch zum Zander, da  sieht man auch, dass du dich freust.


----------



## basti09 (17. Januar 2019)

@fishhawk das ist hier bei uns an den Bodden auch nicht selbstverständlich, aber gerade wenn man im Winter ihre Plätze kennt, kommen die 1m+ Fische öfter mal raus


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2019)

basti09 schrieb:


> @fishhawk das ist hier bei uns an den Bodden auch nicht selbstverständlich, aber gerade wenn man im Winter ihre Plätze kennt, kommen die 1m+ Fische öfter mal raus



Zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort, mit dem richtigen Köder und der richtigen Technik dürfte mehr als die halbe Miete sein.

Bei manchen Anglern klappt das ab und zu mal aus Zufall, bei anderen regelmäßig durch Wissen und Erfahrung.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du zu letzterer Gruppe gehörst.

Egal wie gut oder schlecht der Fischbestand ist, freiwillig kommen die Burschen nur selten an Land.


----------



## JasonP (18. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Zur richtigen Zeit, am richtigen Ort, mit dem richtigen Köder und der richtigen Technik dürfte mehr als die halbe Miete sein.





5 € ins Phrasenschwein


----------



## javi (21. Januar 2019)

Gestern habe ich am WDK mein persönliches Anangeln gestartet. Zudem wollte ich schauen ob ich meinen neuen Kescher den ich von meiner Gattin zu Weihnachten bekommen habe nicht einweihen konnte. Also die Nachmittagssonne genutzt und ein paar Gummifische durchs Wasser gezogen. Biss, Anhieb, Drill, Landung. Dann lag er vor mir - Barsch, 48cm, mein PB um 6 cm verbessert. 2019 entschneidert, Kescher eingeweiht, Fänger glücklich - läuft!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  VG Martin


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Januar 2019)

Top. So soll's sein! Guter Start...


----------



## fischimeers (30. Januar 2019)

Die ersten zwei in 2019
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2019)

Petri
Schöne Fische .


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Januar 2019)

fischimeers schrieb:


> Die ersten zwei in 2019 .



Ordentlicher Brummer. Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Januar 2019)

Petri schöne Fische.Bei uns in Hamburg ist leider Schonzeit.


----------



## fischimeers (30. Januar 2019)

Bei uns erst 15.2. bis 30.5.
Es wird eine harte Zeit.


----------



## Papamopps (30. Januar 2019)

fischimeers schrieb:


> Bei uns erst 15.2. bis 30.5.
> Es wird eine harte Zeit.


Für Zander? Oder Hecht. 

In NRW ist das wohl anders.


----------



## hanzz (30. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Für Zander? Oder Hecht.
> 
> In NRW ist das wohl anders.


Februar bis Mai, Hecht ist wieder frei. 
Zander dann ab April bis 1.Juni.


----------



## Papamopps (30. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Februar bis Mai, Hecht ist wieder frei.
> Zander dann ab April bis 1.Juni.


Also NRW Rhein 
Hecht 15.2.-30.04
Zander 1.04.-31.05.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. Januar 2019)

Liebe Leute, die neuen Preise für 2019 sind da!!!
Ich zeig sie Euch hier kurz und binde es dann in den Startpost mit ein!
Da sind die guten Teile:






Das Wobblerpaket geht, wie letztes Jahr, jeden Monat an drei Teilnehmer hier.

Die Gewinner vom Januar gibt's auch gleich...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. Januar 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats Januar:
basti09
Papamopps
fischimeers
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Februar gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## fischimeers (31. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Für Zander? Oder Hecht.
> 
> In NRW ist das wohl anders.



Ich komme aus Schleswig Holstein.
Und es sind unsere Vereins Schonzeiten gleich für Hecht und Zander von 15.2.-31.5.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Februar 2019)

Endlich wieder ans Wasser. Und endlich konnte ich mein neues Angelauto einweihen und durfte direkt einen schönen 90+ Hecht fangen bei schönstem Sonnenschein.


----------



## ado (11. Februar 2019)

Einen schönen Hecht zum Saisonabschluss gab es dann kurz vor der Schonzeit doch noch.


----------



## -iguana (12. Februar 2019)

Hier ein kleines Video meines Angelausfluges nach Malaysia.
ist zwar schon ein wenig her aber ich komme immer erst recht spät zum zusammenschneiden!


----------



## blumax (13. Februar 2019)

der erste den ich auf blinker gefangen hab  und jetz warten bis 1.5.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (14. Februar 2019)

So heute endlich seit langem mal wieder am Wasser gewesen und es hat wieder geknallt, diesmal aber mal wieder richtig.Man fragt sich wozu  ist der Valentinstag gut. Die Liebe zur eigenen Frau und auch zum Hobby? Natürlich !!!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Februar 2019)

Geiles Teil, der Zetti... Fettes Petri !!!


----------



## spike999 (17. Februar 2019)

Der blick der köderfischangler neben mir war unbezahlbar...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Februar 2019)

Petri allen Fängern 

Gestern endlich Mal wieder ordentlich los gekommen und einen mega Tag erlebt.
9 Hechte haben wir zu dritt gefangen, einige die dabei noch ausgestiegen sind und ein paar kleine Barsche dabei. Es muss nicht immer groß sein, die Frequenz kann im zähen Winter auch Mal richtig Laune machen... bei dem Traumwetter.


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2019)

Petri Dennis! 
Wart ihr mit Köfi oder der Spinnrute unterwegs / erfolgreich(er)?

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Februar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri Dennis!
> Wart ihr mit Köfi oder der Spinnrute unterwegs / erfolgreich(er)?
> 
> Grüße JK


Das hat sich in Waage gehalten, wobei der Kunstköder einen Fisch mehr gebracht hat. Beim Köfi angeln ist mir dazu ein Hecht ausgestiegen und mit dem Kunstköder noch 2 oder 3. Also war es der Kunstköder ein wenig.


----------



## javi (25. Februar 2019)

Ich war gestern mal für zwei Stündchen am Wesel-Datteln-Kanal. Gefischt habe ich mit Gufi 4'' am 12g Bleikopf. Raus gekommen ist dieser 46er Zander.


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Februar 2019)

Hier ein kleiner Zertifikate, vom letzten Ausflug , am Rhein

Fettes Petri


----------



## jvonzun (25. Februar 2019)




----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Februar 2019)

Fette Hering


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Februar 2019)

@jvonzun :

Du haust mal wieder voll rein  !!!
Voll geil, fettes Petri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hensev (26. Februar 2019)

Zander Knapp Ü40 aus dem DEK.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. Februar 2019)

jvonzun schrieb:


>


Es geht doch nichts über ein ordentlichen Tarpon !


----------



## phirania (26. Februar 2019)

Petri an Alle Fänger hier...


----------



## Jens76 (26. Februar 2019)

Der erste Meter 2019! 101cm Niederlande/Friesland!


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Februar 2019)

@Jens76  GEILE KANONE  Alta !!!


----------



## Seele (26. Februar 2019)

Na dann mal fettes Petri zum Meter @Jens76 

@jvonzun wie immer fotografisch erste Sahne. Petri.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2019)

Petri Männers! Geniale Fische und Fotos! Weiter so!


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 

Petri auch von mir.

Die Bilder von Jon wecken bei mir Erinnerungen.  Sein Rütchen scheint aber deutlich mehr im Ast zu haben als meine 12er Shimano Fly EV.
Die bog sich da schon zum Halbkreis.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (26. Februar 2019)

Petri, den Meter gab es bei mir noch nicht ich arbeite dran.
Heute kam beim Versuch, schon mal ein 82 iger Esox zum Vorschein.


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Februar 2019)




----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2019)

Da sind ja teils richtig geile Fänge bei, dickes Petri.
Ich konnte Montag meine erste ordentliche Kirsche fangen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Februar 2019)

Petri Dennis, toller Fisch.
Möge mein Neid mit Dir sein.


----------



## spike999 (27. Februar 2019)

Der kleine Spritzer konnte es nicht lassen


----------



## -iguana (28. Februar 2019)

Hier auch noch einer aus den letzten Wochen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. März 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats Februar:

Dennis Knoll
spike999
Jens76
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende März gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## spike999 (1. März 2019)

welch schöne überraschung,vielen dank!


----------



## Jens76 (1. März 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> welch schöne überraschung,vielen dank!



Ebenso! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Huchenfreak (10. März 2019)

Querscnitt Rapala Skitter Pop, es handelt sich um das 16cm Modell. Ist ein Armutszeugnis für Rapala.


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2019)

Hallo,

hatten die Rapalas früher nicht ne durchgehende Stahlachse ?


----------



## Silverfish1 (10. März 2019)

Offtopic aber ich finde Rapala nur noch mit von wenigen Ausnahmen wie den lures zum schleppen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. März 2019)

Sers,

habe mir zum ersten male eine Barschrute gegönnt und gleich eingeweiht!
Die Größe lässt zwar zu wünschen übrig aber immerhin der Anfang ist gemacht.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2019)

Na Petri hat sich ja gelohnt deine neue Rute.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Na Petri hat sich ja gelohnt deine neue Rute.


Danke,

aber als Grobmotoriger muss ich für das "feine" Fischen doch noch kräftig üben.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2019)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> aber als Grobmotoriger muss ich für das "feine" Fischen doch noch kräftig üben.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Du weist  doch :Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. März 2019)

Das ist der Grund, warum ich auch beim Ultralight Angeln fast immer auf Stahlvorfach setze.
Gerade in den letzten Wochen habe ich mehr Hechte als Beifang beim ultraleichten Angeln gehabt, als gezielt welche an Band bekommen zu haben.

Ich würde niemanden dazu raten, gezielt mit UL auf Hechte zu gehen. Aber wenn man es macht und mit vielen Hechten rechnen muss, dann sollte man auch Stahl verwenden. Denn ein Hecht interessiert sich sowohl für die kleine als auch große Beute, der macht da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## JasonP (19. März 2019)

Petri... Das ist doch mal ein geiler Beifang
Was war denn der eigentliche Zielfisch?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. März 2019)

JasonP schrieb:


> Petri... Das ist doch mal ein geiler Beifang
> Was war denn der eigentliche Zielfisch?


Die meiste Zeit zwar Barsch. 
Aber ganz ehrlich? In dem Moment war es Friedfisch (Brasse und Rotaugen), die ich mit einer Made am Seitenarm angeboten habe. Davon habe ich auch ein paar gefangen, bis dann auf einmal die Rute gemächlich krum wurde. Klingt skurril, ist aber so


----------



## JasonP (20. März 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> die ich mit einer Made am Seitenarm angeboten habe.



Der neue Geheimköder für Hecht heißt dann wohl Made 
Der muss aber Kohldampf gehabt habe...


----------



## Tobias85 (20. März 2019)

Ist anscheinend gar nicht so selten...hab mal ein Video gesehen, wo unsere Feeder-Weltmeister über Hechte als Beifang beim Feedern berichtet haben. So 1-2 pro Jahr kommt das bei denen wohl durchaus vor.


----------



## Eddiezero (21. März 2019)

Wenn kurz zuvor nen Rotauge auf die Made geht, kann das auch passieren. So habe ich zwei Hechte in 30 Minuten gefangen. 
Die haben das Rotauge nicht mehr losgelassen. 0,10er Vorfach


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. März 2019)

Eddiezero schrieb:


> Wenn kurz zuvor nen Rotauge auf die Made geht, kann das auch passieren. So habe ich zwei Hechte in 30 Minuten gefangen.
> Die haben das Rotauge nicht mehr losgelassen. 0,10er Vorfach


Ich vermute das ähnliches passiert sein muss. Denn der Hecht hat direkt nach der Landung ein Rotauge ausgespuckt, welches von der Größe her zu den Rotaugen passte, die ich vorher fangen konnte. Allerdings war es nicht das Rotauge, denn das war schon ein wenig angedaut. Ich vermute er hat nach einem Rotauge geschnappt, der die Made haben wollte und sich dabei gehakt.


----------



## jvonzun (21. März 2019)

Eisangeln beendet und die Bachfischerei begonnen, Schnee hat es aber noch an beiden Orten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2019)

Fettes Petri zu den beiden Schönheiten !!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. März 2019)

Sehr schön neues von dir zu sehen. 
Dickes Petri


----------



## Fattony (22. März 2019)

Wurde jetzt aber auch mal Zeit!

 Freu mich riesig! Donauwaller #1

Edit: Der erste Fisch nach 13 Mal Schneidern. Donau halt.


----------



## JasonP (23. März 2019)

Lieber spät als nie


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. März 2019)

Petri zu euren Fängen. Ich habe gestern auch mal wieder Zeit gefunden und konnte dank meiner Frau den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser entspannen. Dabei konnte ich zwei 30iger Punks zum Landgang überzeugen.


----------



## Eddiezero (25. März 2019)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Eisangeln beendet und die Bachfischerei begonnen, Schnee hat es aber noch an beiden Orten.



Nette Fische Petri, vielleicht hast du ja mal ein paar Tipps für  mich, bin ab Juni auch Schweizer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. März 2019)

Petri den Fängern 
---

Ich war am Wochenende an zwei Tagen los. Waren zwei tolle, wenn auch schwierige Tage.
Am ersten Tag durfte ich zuschauen, wie meine Kollegen ein Hecht nach dem anderen fangen konnte. Zum Schluss durfte ich dann auch noch einen ordentlichen (und eine kleine Fritte) fangen. Am Sonntag war es dann für alle ein zähes Brett. Zwei Bisse hatte ich nur. Aber die beiden Bisse haben so dermaßen in der Rute gescheppert... In einem Falle ein toller Hecht, der einen mega spektakulären Drill geliefert hat und im anderen Falle eine richtig fette Kirsche von Barsch. Tolle Fische, tolles Wochenende


----------



## jvonzun (27. März 2019)

Eddiezero schrieb:


> Nette Fische Petri, vielleicht hast du ja mal ein paar Tipps für  mich, bin ab Juni auch Schweizer.



wir haben leider nicht sehr viele Fische in der Schweiz, bzw. nur wenige Gewässer mit einem guten Bestand. Du musst genau wissen, zu welcher Zeit du an welchem Gewässer mit welcher Technik fischen musst, dann hast du regelmässig Erfolg, ansonsten wird es leider schwierig...

Petri Dennis!!!


----------



## Eddiezero (29. März 2019)

Aber ich war schonmal da und konnte schon erste Erfahrungen mit Bachforellen und Barben machen. Für die Namaykush würde ich mal zum Wäg... see fahren. Gerade weil ich mit dem Kajak unterwegs bin.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. März 2019)

Gestern war ein mega Tag.
Völlig unerwartet einen fetten Zander, 2 dicke Kirschen, einen kleinen Barsch und zwei Hechte gefangen. Und das im März... wo es doch momentan 1 - 2 Bisse am Tag gibt, wenn man denn Glück hat. Geiler Angeltag.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. März 2019)

ist der Aal eigentlich auch ein ...räuber…???


----------



## jkc (29. März 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> ist der Aal eigentlich auch ein ...räuber…???



Na sichi, immer her mit den Meldungen!
Petri Leute


----------



## Jason (29. März 2019)

Petri Dennis zu deinen Fängen. Da hast du ja richtig zugeschlagen. Gummifisch war wohl die richtige Wahl.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. März 2019)

beide müssen brüder sein 75 cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. April 2019)

Petri zu den Aalen 

---

Die letzten zwei Tage vor der Raubfisch Schonzeit waren der Hammer.
Hier ein Auszug der schönsten Fische/Momente.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. April 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats März:

@schwerhoeriger 
@Fattony 
@zanderhunter-nz 

Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende März gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## zokker (1. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> .... Ende März gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...



Schon wieder? Dann beeile dich.

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Fattony (1. April 2019)

Ohaaa Dankeschön!!  Freu mich TOTAL!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. April 2019)

Merci.....

Mensch Dennis da musste jetzt nicht wirklich sein uns mit solchen Bilder zu "Beglücken"
neidisches Petri


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. April 2019)

Cool. Vielen Dank!
Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## Tim89 (2. April 2019)

Petri allen Fängern und den Gewinnern.

Gestern war es endlich soweit, der 1. Tager der Bachforellensaison. Um 9 Uhr am Wasser mit einem Kumpel verabredet und dann ging es los. Wir waren bis ca. 14 Uhr am Wasser unterwegs und konnten einige schöne Bachforellen fangen, hier die Größte mit 47 cm, ein Traumfisch


----------



## Robbyk2 (2. April 2019)

Auch ich hab den Start der Forellensaison versucht zu nutzen. Leider war ich nicht der einzige und konnte erst nach der Arbeit um 18:45 Uhr ans Wasser.
Bei uns fängt man zu 90% Besatzfische. Bei dem Andrang konnte ich in 1,5 Stunden aber nur eine Fangen. An den kaputten Flossen gut zu erkennen, dass es sich um Besatz handelt.


----------



## Tim89 (2. April 2019)

Petri, da kann ich ja froh sein, das sich die Bafo's bei uns selbst reproduzieren und wir nicht nachbesetzen müssen


----------



## blumax (7. April 2019)

endlich wider angeln


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. April 2019)

Schöne Forellen, die ihr da gefangen habt.
Forellen (in der Natur) sind bei uns leider nicht möglich, weshalb ich die Schonzeit am PayLake eingeläutet habe.
(P.S. Ja, der ist sehr glücklich fotografiert worden   Hat zwischen 60 und 62cm)


----------



## zokker (9. April 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...
> (P.S. Ja, der ist sehr glücklich fotografiert worden   Hat zwischen 60 und 62cm)



Sehr glücklich, würde ich mal sagen.

Was ist das für ein Fisch?

Fettes Petri dir und allen anderen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Fisch?


Das ist ein Streifenbarsch, eine sehr interessante und vor allem schwere Barschart mit einer enormen Kampfkraft.


----------



## blumax (9. April 2019)

heut nach der arbeit los zum angeln


----------



## Fattony (11. April 2019)

Ich wollte mich für das tolle Raubfischset bedanken! Wird nach der Schonzeit sofort ausprobiert! Lg Toni


----------



## blumax (13. April 2019)

heut bei 1grad und die zwei kamen bei raus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

87 cm 1200 gr


----------



## phirania (14. April 2019)

Super Petri.
Und die Lütte strahlt


----------



## Öcherjung (14. April 2019)

Bei ungemütlichen Temperaturen einen 70er Aal und eine 20er Forelle im Rhein Nähe Köln gefangen. Genau bin ich mir bei der Forelle nicht sicher,  um welche es sich handelt, da diese im Wasser noch freigelassen wurde. Die Forelle biss gegen 18 Uhr auf Made und der Aal gegen 24 Uhr auf Tauwurm. Sonst war es sehr ruhig, aber bei den Temperaturen nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## blumax (14. April 2019)

heut wider los und 3 schöne forellen es läuft supper zur zeit


----------



## Robbyk2 (15. April 2019)

Öcherjung schrieb:


> Genau bin ich mir bei der Forelle nicht sicher, um welche es sich handelt, da diese im Wasser noch freigelassen wurde.


Sieht mir nach Bachforelle aus.

Petri euch zu den tollen Fischen.
Diese Woche wird wieder angegriffen


----------



## PowerJigger (15. April 2019)

Sauber!


----------



## W-Lahn (16. April 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Fänge der letzten Tage oder "gemischte Fischplatte", Wolfsbarsch, Zackenbarsch, Bachforelle und ein juveniler Lachs:


----------



## blumax (16. April 2019)

heut nach der arbeit los zum angeln und 4 forellen sind raus gekommen


----------



## phirania (17. April 2019)

Öcherjung schrieb:


> Bei ungemütlichen Temperaturen einen 70er Aal und eine 20er Forelle im Rhein Nähe Köln gefangen. Genau bin ich mir bei der Forelle nicht sicher,  um welche es sich handelt, da diese im Wasser noch freigelassen wurde. Die Forelle biss gegen 18 Uhr auf Made und der Aal gegen 24 Uhr auf Tauwurm. Sonst war es sehr ruhig, aber bei den Temperaturen nicht verwunderlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri schöner Aal.


----------



## Robbyk2 (17. April 2019)

Konnte am Dienstag diese schöne 35er fangen. Hat einen wahnsinns Drill an der UL-Rute geliefert. Bestimmt 6 mal komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen.


----------



## Kiesbank (17. April 2019)

Petri an alle. Schöne Pics dabei.

Ich konnte gestern an einem bach 3 BF landen. Traumwetter und Traumfische so macht's Spaß


----------



## NomBre (18. April 2019)

So, 2 Tage forellenangeln am Fluss... 
Erfolgreich! Insgesamt 5 schone Fische.
Gibt Räucherforelle für Karfreitag


----------



## blumax (18. April 2019)

nach der arbeit wider los und 3 gute fische


----------



## fishhawk (18. April 2019)

Hallo,



NomBre schrieb:


> Erfolgreich! Insgesamt 5 schone Fische.



Petri, bei euch scheinen die ReBos eindeutig in der Überzahl zu sein.

Bei uns werden die in Fließgewässern gar nicht besetzt.

@blumax 

Du scheinst in nem reinen BaFo-Gewässer zu angeln?


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. April 2019)

Petri zu den schönen Forellen.
Da die Stachelritter bei uns erst ab den 01.05. geschont sind ging es gestern nochmal an den Vereinssee , nach einem Aussteiger ging mir noch dieser 65er Stachelritter ans Band.


----------



## blumax (19. April 2019)

heut bei schönen wetter und 2 schöne forellen es leuft richtig gut bei uns es
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 gibt es auch andere fische aber meist bachforelle


----------



## blumax (20. April 2019)

so heut morgen bei schönen wetter los und wider 2 schöne fische ich bin überrascht nach den letzen sommer das es viele forellen gibt


----------



## blumax (22. April 2019)

ein richtig gutes und fischreisches wochenende geht zu ende


----------



## -iguana (24. April 2019)

Erster Barsch 2019, läuft schleppend an


----------



## -iguana (24. April 2019)

Bild vergessen


----------



## -iguana (24. April 2019)




----------



## blumax (25. April 2019)

nach der arbeit los das wetter ist ja gut und die fische beissen


----------



## blumax (28. April 2019)

heut nach dem regen los und mahn konnte angeln und die schönen fische sind rausgekommen


----------



## Öcherjung (30. April 2019)

55er Aal ausn Rhein bei Köln. Gebissen um 22:30 auf Tauwurm


----------



## BanditOG (30. April 2019)

Saisonstart in Frankreich (Dep. 67) voller Erfolg. Nach einem kurzen Landaufenthalt durfte die 102 cm große Dame wieder in ihr Element.

VG


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. April 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats April:

@Tim89 
@Robbyk2 
@esox02 

Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier, einen erfolgreichen 1. Mai und einen guten Start in die neue Raubfischsaison. Ende Mai gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## blumax (30. April 2019)

heut nach der arbeit los und die schön sind rausgekommen


----------



## blumax (1. Mai 2019)

heut am tag des hecht schönes wetter und 2 um die 60er von den muttis heut keine spur


----------



## fischimeers (1. Mai 2019)

Endlich Ende der Schonzeit. Und dann gleich eine Mutti von 118cm verhaftet.


----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2019)

Petri
Schöne Hechtmutti


----------



## Fattony (2. Mai 2019)

Gestern zum ersten Mal auf Hecht los gewesen im neuen Revier. Auch vom Gewinnspiel hier die Wobbler mitgenommen. Auf den Stretch 1- hatte ich mehrere Attacken. Konnte jedoch keinen verhaften. Die Kollegen waren auch nicht erfolgreich.

Ich geh morgen los


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Mai 2019)

Petri in die Runde. Hammer, was für geile Hechte gelandet worden sind.
Da kann man ja glatt neidisch werden. Ich freue mich für euch 

-------

Ich selbst habe Mal ausnahmsweise am 1. Mai darauf verzichtet auf die heimischen Räuber zu gehen.
Stattdessen habe ich mich einem anderen Räuber angenommen. Und zwar dem Stör, der - wie ich dort feststellen musste - mit dem Alter zum Räuber wird.
Stinkige Köder auf Grund? Fehlanzeige! Stattdessen waren es halbe Forellen und Forellenstücke um Freiwasser, die von diesen Urzeitbiestern genommen worden sind.

So unglaublich schöne Tiere.


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Mai 2019)

petri allen erfolgreichen. ich habe gestern auch meinen ersten esox erwischt...


----------



## Papamopps (2. Mai 2019)

Petri an alle. 
Wir haben geschneidert bei der Hechtjagd...obwohl Leute vor uns mehr glück hatten. 
ABER wir kamen, als die Sonne richtig durchkam, vorher war es die gabze Zeit diesig. 

Kann das eine Rolle spielen?


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2019)

Klaro kann das, wobei bei uns gestern auch noch nach Durchbruch der Sonne gefangen wurde. Was sicherlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, dass bis dahin vermutlich jede Stelle schon mindestens 3x durchpflügt würde...

Grüße und Petri JK


----------



## Papamopps (2. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Klaro kann das, wobei bei uns gestern auch noch nach Durchbruch der Sonne gefangen wurde. Was sicherlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ist, dass bis dahin vermutlich jede Stelle schon mindestens 3x durchflügt würde...
> 
> Grüße und Petri JK


Zum Durchpflügen mussten wir zu sehr mit Boot und so kämpfen. 

Aber das wird sich alles einspielen.


----------



## Eddiezero (3. Mai 2019)

1,11m 9,6kg und schwimmt wieder. In Schweden ist es ja möglich. nen 92er gab es auch noch. Alles am 1.Mai. Petri zu den anderen schönen Fängen hier. Mal schauen was gleich geht


----------



## blumax (3. Mai 2019)

heut nach der arbeit los und einer ist raus gekommen


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe Mal ausnahmsweise am 1. Mai darauf verzichtet auf die heimischen Räuber zu gehen.
> Stattdessen habe ich mich einem anderen Räuber angenommen. Und zwar dem Stör, der - wie ich dort feststellen musste - mit dem Alter zum Räuber wird.
> Stinkige Köder auf Grund? Fehlanzeige! Stattdessen waren es halbe Forellen und Forellenstücke um Freiwasser, die von diesen Urzeitbiestern genommen worden sind.
> 
> ...



Petri! Das ist ein Hausen, die räuberischste Art unter den Stören.


----------



## DwarF (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

am 1.05. gabs wie immer keinen Hecht für mich, dafür jedoch einen Zander von 87 cm der nach kurzem Landgang unverzüglich wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Mai 2019)

Petri Männers, tolle Fische wieder dabei 



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Petri! Das ist ein Hausen, die räuberischste Art unter den Stören.


Korrekt.
Ich bin begeistert von den Tieren und war erneut los um einen großen an Band zu bekommen.
Einen von 1,90+ konnte ich landen. Der hat meinem Rücken und meinen Knien aber gut zugesetzt, weil ich den im liegen vom Steg auf die Abhackmatte gehievt und später gehalten habe. Ein viel größerer ist mir nach über 25 Minuten Drill am Welsgeschirr ausgestiegen, als er die Richtung gewechselt hat. Ich weiß von Fischen um die 2,50m Länge und 150kg dort drin. Den 1,90+ haben wir auf über 70kg geschätzt und der war im Drill echt kiki gegenüber dem großen. Das war ein Erlebnis


----------



## Fattony (6. Mai 2019)

Erster Hecht 2019.
Nach 2 Stunden schon auf dem Teller.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Mai 2019)

Die Ohrenstöpsel trägst du weil die Natur so schrecklich laut ist? 

Petri.


----------



## Fattony (7. Mai 2019)

Danke  

Ich muss arbeitsbedingt sehr viel telefonieren. Für mich ein guter Kompromiss. Kann so angeln gehen.


----------



## Hechtler11 (7. Mai 2019)

Mein erster Barsch dieses Jahr und gleich ein Brocken. Ich hoffe, so geht es weiter.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (8. Mai 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich muss arbeitsbedingt sehr viel telefonieren. Für mich ein guter Kompromiss. Kann so angeln gehen.



Bestimmt lustig wenn grad im Beratungsgespräch die Metermutti einsteigt.


----------



## blumax (8. Mai 2019)

die hechte wollen bei uns nicht warum auch immer heut zum fluss und die beiden kammen raus
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 323858
Anhang anzeigen 323859
Anhang anzeigen 323858
Anhang anzeigen 323859


----------



## Kiesbank (9. Mai 2019)

Heute war ich endlich die Raubfisch Saison eine einleuten. Gleich in der früh nach nicht Mal 10 Minuten der erste Zander vor einer Kiesbank von 0.5m auf ca. 4m gefangen auf den Quantum wobbler Von hier. Also fängt

Danach auf dropshot noch ein barsch ansonsten war es ruhig. Trotzdem endlich wieder geil draussen gewesen zu sein.

Den mai Hecht krieg ich schon noch


----------



## BanditOG (9. Mai 2019)

Heute Nachmittag ein für mich unbekanntes Gewässer besucht, einfach nur klasse. Von der Babystube bis zum Papa war alles dabei, nur die Muttis haben sich zurückgehalten .

Insgesamt 9 Hechte gelandet und einer hat sich spektakulär in der Luf losgeschütelt.

Ein Super Tag an einem Super Gewässer. Was gibt es schöneres.

VG


----------



## Trollwut (10. Mai 2019)

Gestern drei Zander und 8 Döbel.
Letztere waren im Schnitt!! 55cm, ein Ausnahmefisch mit geschätzt 65cm, hatte aber kein Maßband dabei -.-


----------



## Icebaer0815 (10. Mai 2019)

Momentan vor Rügen gute Hornfischfänge der längste misst 79cm.


----------



## blumax (12. Mai 2019)

heut früh nach dem regen los und die schöne forelle kam raus


----------



## Papamopps (15. Mai 2019)

1. Hecht 2019, 3. Hecht ever..  und 94cm


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2019)

Petri an Alle Fänger der letzten Tage


----------



## BanditOG (16. Mai 2019)

Der Stachelritter durfte nach kurzem luftschnappen wieder schwimmen, C&R zumal auch noch Schonzeit ist


----------



## Öcherjung (18. Mai 2019)

70er Aal für die räuchertonne. Auf Tauwurm bei Köln im Rhein gefangen. Biss war gegen halb eins


----------



## Bilch (23. Mai 2019)

Für die meisten von euch ist so ein 60er Hecht nichts besonderes, für mich ist er aber einer der schönsten Fische in meinem Leben  Weil er mein erster ist. Und den ersten vergisst man nie!


----------



## Papamopps (24. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Für die meisten von euch ist so ein 60er Hecht nichts besonderes, für mich ist er aber einer der schönsten Fische in meinem Leben  Weil er mein erster ist. Und den ersten vergisst man nie!



Ich finde jeden Fisch toll, denn meine Söhne und ich sind noch ganz am Anfang mit der Angelei in Deutschland.
Und da ist jeder Hecht oder Barsch willkommen. 


Mein Sohn konnte gestern diesen 74er landen..


----------



## Bilch (24. Mai 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ich finde jeden Fisch toll, denn meine Söhne und ich sind noch ganz am Anfang mit der Angelei in Deutschland.
> Und da ist jeder Hecht oder Barsch willkommen.
> 
> 
> ...


Und das ist auch richtig so! Waidgerechtes Angeln bedeutet für mich gerade auch das – dass ich jeden Fisch als etwas Besonderes betrachte.

P.S. Petri zu dem schönen Hecht


----------



## fischimeers (25. Mai 2019)

Gestern Abend mal den neuen Schwedenköder getestet.


----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2019)

Maschine 
Petri!


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Mai 2019)

fischimeers schrieb:


> Gestern Abend mal den neuen Schwedenköder getestet.




Warum ist der Köder so groß und was hast du gefangen?


----------



## Eddiezero (26. Mai 2019)

Noch ein paar Schmanckerl aus Schweden. Petri Heil

www.fishingeagles.de


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324691
> 
> Für die meisten von euch ist so ein 60er Hecht nichts besonderes, für mich ist er aber einer der schönsten Fische in meinem Leben  Weil er mein erster ist. Und den ersten vergisst man nie!



Dann ein dickes Petri zum allerersten Hecht!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324691
> 
> Für die meisten von euch ist so ein 60er Hecht nichts besonderes, für mich ist er aber einer der schönsten Fische in meinem Leben  Weil er mein erster ist. Und den ersten vergisst man nie!


Wie besonders ein Fisch ist, macht nicht die Größe des Fisches aus, sondern die Begeisterungsfähigkeit des Fängers.
Und da hat jeder unterschiedliche Hürden. Da ist es oft nur schade, wenn manche Leute sich nur noch über riesige Fänge freuen können. Es ist doch viel schöner, wenn man sich über einen noch so kleinen Fisch freuen kann. Mir geht es auf jeden Fall so, ich freue mich auch über die kleinen und mittleren Fänge und ein 60er Hecht ist doch nichts schlechtes. In dem Sinne ein ganz großes Petri von mir 

----

Mein Start der Raubfisch Saison in den Niederlanden am Samstag war einfach nur grandios. Himmel und Hölle haben so nahe beieinander gelegen wie an kaum einem anderen Tag. Nur das die Hölle in dem Falle süß und nicht so bitter gewesen ist. Denn so viele (vor allem auch gute) Fische, wie an diesem Tage, habe ich noch nie verloren. Mir sind ganze 3 Barsche über 40 durch die Lappen gegangen, wovon einer vermutlich mindestens ein Endvierziger war. Ein Zander von über 80 hat vor meiner Nase direkt "nein" gesagt, den Kopf geschüttelt und ist wieder abgetaucht. Und so ging das gefühlt den ganzen Tag. Aber dazwischen konnte ich dennoch richtig gut abräumen, wir hatten mega viel Spaß und am Ende kann ich mit meinem 16 gefangenen Raubfischen einfach nur noch grinsen. Das Highlight für mich waren zum einen die 3 40+ Barsche, die ich dennoch fangen durfte aber vor allem der Fang von Johannes, der aus einem der Gräben einen mega Hecht von 109cm, der fett wie sonstwas war, fangen konnte. Ich habe mich nicht nur gefreut, weil er so einen Ausnahmefisch fangen konnte. Sondern weil er so sehr gerührt war, dass er mit den Tränen kämpfen musste. DAS ist es, was unser Hobby so besonders macht. Und umso mehr freue ich mich darüber, dass wir einen Kameramann dabei hatten, der die Hälfte des Tages gefilmt hat. Den Trailer dazu habe ich eben schnell fertig gemacht, auf das gesamte Video freue ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## jochen68 (27. Mai 2019)

Es geht aufwärts, es wird wärmer, die Fische haben Hunger! Gestern Fisch ohne Ende, wenn man wusste, wo! Die Fische hatten sich offenbar alle in einem See-Eck versammelt. Und - natürlich in der Nähe des gedeckten Tisches - der erste zweistellige Bigfish der Saison- Eine Dame, die wieder zu haben ist. Dabei sollte es doch eigentlich mal wieder ein Küchenhecht werden ...


----------



## pike-81 (28. Mai 2019)

Moinsen!
Gestern konnte ich zwar verspätet aber dafür mit zwei Traumfischen in die Saison 2019 starten. 
47cm + 107cm
WAHNSINN
Petri Dank für diesen schönen Fang.


----------



## drathy (28. Mai 2019)

Bei mir ging die Saison letzte Woche auch absolut perfekt los - nach ca. 15 Minuten an einem neuen Gewässer, welches wir nun im Verein befischen dürfen, konnte ich meinen neuen Zander-PB auf Gummifisch vermerken: 93 cm und 8,3 kg. Da es mein erste Zander seit 1,5 Jahren war, landete er trotz stattlichem Alter unterm Filetiermesser...


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2019)

Na denn mal Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri drathy und pike-81.


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2019)

Die Tage gab's auch für mich den ersten nennenswerten Räuber der Saison an der Spinnrute. "Leider" am 180g Wg Wallerprügel.






Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (29. Mai 2019)

180g ist doch noch human.


----------



## Bilch (29. Mai 2019)

@pike-81, @drathy, @jkc! Tolle Fische! Dickes Petri! 

P.S. @pike-81, den Messer finde ich toll


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2019)

@jkc Dickes Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Mai 2019)

Gruss Tommi



Ausserdem private Homepage mit vielen Tipps, Berichten und Fotos.​


----------



## pike-81 (30. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> @pike-81, @drathy, @jkc! Tolle Fische! Dickes Petri!
> 
> P.S. @pike-81, den Messer finde ich toll


https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...rrkXxrGzt6AvG8Y59WK3z6DFOIA,cdl:1,prmr:1,cs:1

Jo!
Nichts Besonderes, aber ich mag es auch sehr gerne. Nichts auszusetzen. Einfach scharf zu halten. Nach einer Ewigkeit nur ein paar Kratzer, kein Rost. 
Und bei dem Preis ein super User, den man sich auch traut, einzusetzen. 
Nicht zuletzt legal, was heutzutage ja leider immer wichtiger wird. 
Petri


----------



## Papamopps (1. Juni 2019)

Mein zweiter Hecht (den ersten hab ich bei der Handlandung verloren und war eh nicht maßig) am Gewässer meiner Kindheit. Habe am Baldeneysee 25Jahre gewohnt und nie geangelt, sondern gesurft... 
Und jetzt mit meinen eigenen Kindern, gehen wir angeln. 

Erste mal für mich am See, zwei Hechte.  

Leider haben meine Söhne geschneidert


----------



## blumax (2. Juni 2019)

heut nach langen wider ans wasser und zwei döbel die gibt es nicht oft bei uns und ne schöne forelle von 43


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2019)

Moin,
wie schön es ist, dass es hechtmäßig vielfach besser bei mir läuft als letzte Saison.
Zwei schöne Fische gab es zuletzt.














Dabei sah der größere nicht nur ziemlich aggro aus, er musste auch erstmal ne ganze Weile mit dem Line-Thru-Köder zwischen den Zähnen rumschwimmen und hat das Teil dabei recht übel zugerichtet.

Grüße JK


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Juni 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats Mai:

@Lil Torres 
@DwarF 
@pike-81 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Juni gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juni 2019)

Hammer was da wieder für tolle Fänge raus gekommen sind. Dickes Petri an alle 
Ein kurzer Ausschnitt der letzten Tage von mir...


----------



## Karl Squell (3. Juni 2019)

Medium 64877 anzeigenHallo zusammen,
am Samstag konnte ich Abends meinen ersten Hecht (88cm) in dieser Saison verhaften.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen 
Gerade eben diese schöne Bachforelle gefangen auf einen einer Meps.
Grüsse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Wobbler war eine schöne Urlaubsüberraschung


----------



## jochen68 (10. Juni 2019)

Und auch der nächste, also heutige Angeltag wurde mit einem guten Hecht gekrönt. Geschleppt auf Rapala Magnum Old School Wobbler in blau.


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juni 2019)

Moinsen!
Gewinn ist angekommen. 
Der Stretch 1- oben sieht besonders erfolgversprechend aus. 
Danke sehr!
Petri


----------



## Zmann (14. Juni 2019)

Gab es das Radeberger auch noch dazu?
Dann stell ich hier auch mal was rein


----------



## Zmann (14. Juni 2019)

Juni Zander


----------



## blumax (16. Juni 2019)

heut am klein fluss und es gab barsch döbel und forelle


----------



## Papamopps (16. Juni 2019)

Mein erster Sommerzander... auf einen gewonnen Wobbler - danke!!


----------



## mathias160888 (17. Juni 2019)

Auch von mir mal ne kleine Hechtdame 

Bissel doof gemessen. Sollte aber über 1,30cm gewesen sein.

Cheers Mathias


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2019)

Fettes Petri zum Riesenhecht.


----------



## Seele (18. Juni 2019)

Mega fettes Petri Mathias


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juni 2019)

Hui, Hammerfisch! Petri!


----------



## Marcoallround (18. Juni 2019)

Ich hab auch wiedermal einen  Hecht zu vermelden. Bisschen kleiner als der von Mathias  aber immerhin.
Und fettes Petri zur Hechtdame!!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juni 2019)

Fisch ist Fisch! Petri!!!


----------



## mathias160888 (18. Juni 2019)

Danke Danke, leider ging mein Maßband nur bis 1,30. Denke mal er war ca. 1,35  Ich werde jetzt auch nicht mehr auf Hecht angeln 
Kann ja nur schlechter werden..


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juni 2019)

Ja, viel Luft nach oben ist da nicht mehr... 1,35 ist schon eine echte Ansage! Der könnte an die 20 Kilo wiegen. Geiler Fisch!


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2019)

mathias160888 schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal ne kleine Hechtdame
> 
> Bissel doof gemessen. Sollte aber über 1,30cm gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



Dickes  Petri 
Das ist mal ein Fisch


----------



## senner (18. Juni 2019)

Boar, da reicht das Maßband nicht. Starker Fisch, Petri!

Bestimmt mit Heisenberg's Spezial-Lockstoff gefangen


----------



## mathias160888 (18. Juni 2019)

pssssttttt….. das ist doch gerade das Geheimnis für die Großen


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Juni 2019)

Dickes Petri! Darf man fragen worauf sie gebissen hat?


----------



## mathias160888 (18. Juni 2019)

Danke Danke

7,5cm Gummifisch in einer gedeckten Farbe.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2019)

mathias160888 schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal ne kleine Hechtdame


Hammer Fisch, da darf man Mal Petri sagen.
Und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri.


----------



## blumax (19. Juni 2019)

heut nach der arbeit loss und 2 döbel und 2 barsche


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juni 2019)

Petri zu den Döbeln und Barschen 

---

Ich war am Wochenende im Urlaub in Sneek - Holland (Video dazu gibt es auch). Es lieft alles anderes als gut für uns. 2 gebrochene Ruten, eine kaputte Rolle, Unwetter welches uns die Möglichkeiten mit dem Boot vermiest hat... Aber wir hatten mega Spaß und am Ende des Tages konnte ich doch noch ein paar tolle Fische fangen. Das Highlight war der 90er Hecht, der an der UL Rute auf einen Mini Köder gebissen hat. Zuerst nach 15 Minuten angeln einen Barsch auf den großen Köder bekommen, direkt wegen dem Barsch auf UL gewechselt und der Brummer knallt drauf 














Den Montag darauf war ich ebenfalls am Wasser, jedoch in bekannten Regionen.
Es war definitiv schwer aber ein schöner 40er Barsch hat sich blicken lassen. War ein toller Tag.






Gestern war ich dann noch Mal los um neue Stellen in NL zu entdecken. Neue Strecke vorher rausgesucht, nicht ganz so viel Zeit im gepäck aber am Ende des Tages erfolgreich. Ein richtig toller Tag war es gestern mit 2 Hechte, 2 Zandern und einem Barsch. Highlight war ein 60+ Zander.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2019)

Gestern meine neue Rute erfolgreich eingeweiht <3
Direkt an der ersten Stelle gab es unerwartet einen schönen Zander, an einer weiteren unscheinbaren Brücke den Barsch, dann bis Abends nichts und dann noch Hecht und Zander an einer Stelle, an der ich in all den Jahren noch nie einen Fisch hatte. Diese Jahr stehen die Fische komplett woanders als in den letzten zwei Jahren.


----------



## Marcoallround (23. Juni 2019)

Auch von mir wiedermal ein paarschöne Bafos am wunderschönen Bach bericht gibts hier:https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/bachforellenpirsch.78701/page-365
Grüsse


----------



## el.Lucio (25. Juni 2019)

Gestern endlich mal wieder einen kleinen Feierabendhecht gefangen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juni 2019)




----------



## świetlik (28. Juni 2019)

Mein erste mäßige Zander 2019, 62cm


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Juni 2019)

Hi Tommi,
freu dich doch , ist doch ein geiler Fisch.
Oder Brille vergessen ?

fettes Petri.


----------



## blumax (30. Juni 2019)

heut vor der grossen hitze noch mahl loss und die schöne forelle


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Juli 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats Juni:

@Karl Squell 
@mathias160888 
@Zmann 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Juli gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2019)

Gestern noch einen schönen Feierabend gehabt.
Zusammen konnten wir 7 Zander, 2 Hechte und einen Barsch fangen.
Gerade in diesem Jahr sind die Zander wesentlich dominanter als in den letzten zwei Jahren und auch die Größe ist besser geworden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2019)

Mit den Kids waren wir am Samstag los und haben tolle Fische gefangen.
Der Hecht kommt von dem Mädel, die sich richtig darüber gefreut hat 

Wir alle haben Fisch gefangen


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2019)

Coole Sache Dennis !


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juli 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Oder Brille vergessen ?
> 
> fettes Petri.


Ne, fürs Foto abgenommen.
Brille macht mich so alt.


----------



## blumax (5. Juli 2019)

heut wider los am klein fluss und die fische wollten auch


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2019)

Heute beim Vereinsangeln Mal ganz untypisch für mich zur Ultralight Rute und spoon gegriffen. 21 Döbel und zwei Barsche. Waren auch echt schöne Fische dabei


----------



## schnubbi1307 (7. Juli 2019)

PB Barsch 40 cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2019)

Am Wochenende einen richtig geilen Angeltag gehabt.
Fing echt schwer an und wurde dann zunehmend besser und besser.
Am Ende hatte jeder von uns gut gefangen, Raubfisch Trio war komplett und große Zander dabei. Was will man mehr


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (11. Juli 2019)

Momentan läuft's


----------



## Zmann (11. Juli 2019)

Petri zu den Fischen...du musst noch mehr Zettel auf die Fische kleben
das sieht richtig toll aus...nicht!


----------



## hanzz (12. Juli 2019)

Zmann schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen...du musst noch mehr Zettel auf die Fische kleben
> das sieht richtig toll aus...nicht!


Noch mehr mosern, dann postet bald niemand mehr Fische.


----------



## 19maxim88 (12. Juli 2019)

Eine Stelle...2 Würfe...2 schöne Fische....


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2019)

19maxim88 schrieb:


> Eine Stelle...2 Würfe...2 schöne Fische....



Petri schöne Hechte


----------



## 19maxim88 (12. Juli 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri schöne Hechte


Petri... Das waren an diesem Tag auch die beiden ersten Würfe...


----------



## Papamopps (13. Juli 2019)

1. Mal im Sommer am Rhein in Köln und erste Mal Barsche, direkt im Doppelpack und PB. 

Wobei 25cm nichts dolles ist, aber erste Mal halt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (14. Juli 2019)

Petri und danke.


----------



## JottU (14. Juli 2019)

Fang vom Freitag, 39cm - 840g.


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> 1. Mal im Sommer am Rhein in Köln und erste Mal Barsche, direkt im Doppelpack und PB.
> 
> Wobei 25cm nichts dolles ist, aber erste Mal halt.
> 
> ...



Petri dir..


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Fang vom Freitag, 39cm - 840g.
> Anhang anzeigen 327332



Petri.
Direkt mit Teller...


----------



## blumax (14. Juli 2019)

bei uns am klein fluss leuft es super


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2019)

Petri allen Fänger.
Da sind ja wieder ein paar tolle Fische dabei 

----

Für mich war es am Wochenende endlich wieder soweit. Der Sharkatag 2019 stand an. Ein von der Sportvisserij Nederland organisiertes Event, welches den Bestand der Haie, Rochen und c.o. dokumentieren und schützen soll. Haie (und Rochen) werden gefangen, vermessen, Infos gesammelt und teilweise markiert um sie danach schonend zurückzusetzen. Mit diesen Informationen will man Dinge wie Wanderwege und anderes erfahren.

Bei unserer Truppe konnte am Ende jeder mindestens einen Hai fangen. Bei mir waren es 3 Stück am zweiten Tag, nachdem ich am ersten Tag nichts gefangen habe. Und ein Patrick Star gab es als Beifang oben drauf  Die Dame, die dabei war, durfte sogar einen Stachelrochen fangen. Welch wunderschöne Tiere...















Einen kurzen Trailer zu diesem tollen Trip gibt es auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> 1. Mal im Sommer am Rhein in Köln und erste Mal Barsche, direkt im Doppelpack und PB.
> 
> Wobei 25cm nichts dolles ist, aber erste Mal halt.
> 
> ...



Petri Heil!
Was hat es mit dem Daumen-Deepthroat auf sich?


----------



## Papamopps (16. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Was hat es mit dem Daumen-Deepthroat auf sich?



Der hatte den Drilling vom Zandergummi geschluckt, musste eh mit. 
Und der Daumen ist abgeknickt. 

Also nicht so tief, wie vermuten lässt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2019)

Nach Feierabend noch los gewesen um etwas den Kopf frei zu bekommen.
Die Barsche schienen - zu mindesten klein und in Masse - wieder da gewesen zu sein. Da ich aber gerade wenig Lust auf Frequenz hatte, bin ich bei größeren Ködern geblieben. Hatte zur Folge, dass ich fast als Schneider nach Hause gegangen wäre. Aber am Ende durch einen Taktikwechsel gab es noch einen richtig schönen Zander.


----------



## jochen68 (19. Juli 2019)

Neben einigen Renken konnte ich nach einigen (zu) großen Hechten nun letzte Woche auf (Barsch-)Gummi endlich meinen ersten küchentauglichen Hecht 2019 fangen.


----------



## blumax (20. Juli 2019)

wo sind bei uns die grossen


----------



## perplexxe (21. Juli 2019)

Gestern einen Kumpel in Stralsund besucht und paar Würfe im Hafen gemacht. Hat nicht lange gedauert dann kam der kleine an Land:


----------



## blumax (21. Juli 2019)

vor der grossen hitze noch mahl loss am klein fluss und die gab es


----------



## blumax (21. Juli 2019)

und noch ein döbel von heute abend


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo
War auch mal wieder los.
Am Forellenbach.
Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Papamopps (22. Juli 2019)

Heute gab es zwei von fünf gehakten Hechten.
Leider ist der größte mit ca 75+cm an der Wasseroberfläche ausgestiegen, dank der angedrückten Widerhaken.
Alles am Baldeneysee in Essen

Ich glaube, er hat mir dabei die Mittelflosse gezeigt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juli 2019)

Meine erster Barsch, Vertikal mit Naturköder am Drop Shot System vom Boot auf einem großen Fluss.
Und dann direkt ein ordentlicher 46er, sehr geil.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Juli 2019)

Hier meine bescheidenen, aber nichts desto trotz,  stolzen Fänge, der letzten 2 Wochen.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Juli 2019)

Verlängerung.
Keine Riesen, aber wunderschöne Fische.


----------



## blumax (27. Juli 2019)

heut morgen am klein fluss und ich konnte es nicht glauben was an meiner 20gr rute hing 70er hecht


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Juli 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juli 2019)

Petri allen Fänger.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Juli 2019)

Danke. Morgen um drei ruft der Wecker zur Jagd auf die Zahnträger. Letzter Urlaubstag.


----------



## blumax (28. Juli 2019)

heut morgen zum klein fluss schaun was die barsche machen und was kam diese schöne forelle


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Juli 2019)

Hätte ich von jeden Barsch ein Bild gemacht würden es um die 20 Stück sein. Lief gut heute.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. August 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats Juli:

@perplexxe 
@Angelmann67 
@Riesenangler 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende August gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## phirania (1. August 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. August 2019)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## blumax (1. August 2019)

heut nach der arbeit und es leuft super


----------



## Hering 58 (1. August 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. August 2019)

Woow,
sehr geil, dankeschön.
Damit habe ich ja jetzt gar nicht gerechnet,
um so mehr freue ich mich über die neuen Köder.
DANGEE


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. August 2019)

Glückwunsch auch an die anderen Gewinner.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. August 2019)

Heute Morgen.


----------



## Sygi.94 (3. August 2019)

Mahlzeit,
Heute mal spontan mit der Spinn Rute am Elbe-Havel Kanal unterwegs gewesen nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz. Gleich zu anfang nen ca 45er Zander am Band gehabt aber leider ausgeschlitzt als ich ihn rausholen wollte .
Danach gab es dann einen schönen Barsch auf Gummi und schon hat mich die Angelei wieder in ihren Bann gezogen.


----------



## phirania (3. August 2019)

Petri zum Barsch.....


----------



## Spaßfischer (3. August 2019)

Manchmal lohnt sich das frühe aufstehen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2019)

Endlich läuft es Mal wieder ein wenig.
Der Temperatursturz hat auch den Hechten gefallen. Zu Anfang lief es bis Nachmittags recht schwer aber zufriedenstellend.
Ab Nachmittags gingen dann auch die Hechte steil, so das ich am Ende meine 6 Hechte und so einige Barsche hatte.


----------



## geomas (5. August 2019)

^ Petri zu dem Hecht - dieser Esox hat offenbar schon etliche Schlachten geschlagen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri zu dem Hecht - dieser Esox hat offenbar schon etliche Schlachten geschlagen.


Danke sehr.
Das stimmt, ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich.
Gerade in den Herbst- und Wintermonate sieht man häufiger Hechte mit vielen, oft von Hechten selbst verursachten Narben.


----------



## blumax (7. August 2019)

heut wider los zum angeln am klein fluss und es gab auch zwei grundeln


----------



## Mikesch (7. August 2019)

blumax schrieb:


> heut wider los zum angeln am klein fluss und es gab auch zwei grundeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe Gründlinge.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. August 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich sehe Gründlinge.



Dito,

Grussen Michael


----------



## blumax (8. August 2019)

meine barsche waren 26cm und ja ich meinte gründling


----------



## Seele (8. August 2019)

Ich habe mal VORERST TROCKEN durchgewischt. Das nächste mal gibt's Punkte. Kein Fangbildflaming.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2019)

Gestern mit einem Freund aufm Boot auf der Ems gewesen um ein wenig den Kopf frei zu bekommen.
Den Kopf habe ich frei bekommen, aber auch eine Beule, weil ich vom Steg ins Boot gefallen bin und mit der Stirn an der Stange erst gebremst habe.


Es gab zwar keine großen Fische, dafür war es von der Frequenz her toll.
Mein Highlight war der Aland.


----------



## phirania (9. August 2019)

Petri
Sieht fast aus wie ein Rapfen..


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2019)

Schöner 74er Aal gestern abend auf Bienenmade


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. August 2019)

Sehr schöner Aal, der stand aber gut im Futter.

Petri.


----------



## blumax (11. August 2019)

und wider am klein fluss und die schön barsche kamen raus


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2019)

Petri zu all deinen Fischen @blumax
Egal wie groß 

Petri allen anderen auch.


----------



## Naish82 (11. August 2019)

Neuer Barsch PB, 49cm
War ein Doppeldrill, mein Kumpel hatte zeitgleich einen 48er


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2019)

Hammer Brocke, dickes Petri zu dem Großbarsch.
Dann direkt zwei vom kleinen Trupp zu erwischen, richtig gut.

------------------

Gestern auch Erfolgreich gewesen. Tripple war voll, zwei Hechte, zwei Zander und Barsche satt.


----------



## blumax (12. August 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zu all deinen Fischen @blumax
> Egal wie groß
> 
> Petri allen anderen auch.


danke die waren garnisch so klein 27/24/25 und im klein flus ok


----------



## blumax (13. August 2019)

heut nach der arbeit los und 2 barsche und ein döbel kam raus


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. August 2019)

Moin Moin, 
hier ein salziger Räuber aus dem stürmischen Zeeland.

Fettes Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Papamopps (15. August 2019)

Löschen. Falscher Thread


----------



## Riesenangler (15. August 2019)

Die Wobbler sind heute angekommen. Nochmals Danke und allen die Daumen gedrückt.


----------



## ExoriLukas (15. August 2019)

Hallo,
Anbei ein paar Räuber, den Barsch habe ich letzten Samstag auf einen kleinen Exorispinner (GR.2) gefangen, den Hecht habe ich heute nach der Arbeit gefangen, mein 2.ter Hecht in der Ems seit 2010! Er hatte genau 50cm. Gefangen habe ich ihn auf einen kleinen No-Name Wobbler. Gruß Lukas


----------



## schnubbi1307 (16. August 2019)

einer mit 33 cm und der Andere mit 37 cm


----------



## Fischer45 (16. August 2019)

Die Barsche schmecken bestimmt wunderbar
Petri


----------



## Naish82 (16. August 2019)

Lecker! Guten Appetit! Achja, und Petri...


----------



## blumax (16. August 2019)

bei mir wollten die barsche heut nicht aber die schöne forelle kam raus


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. August 2019)

Fettes Petri,
schöne Bärsche  und eine mega Bachforelle.
Bin gerade aus dem Urlaub gekommen und was liegt da in meinem Briefkasten?
Jiieepiiee, die Wobbler.
Danke Christian.
Werde die Fänge hier posten.


----------



## blumax (17. August 2019)

heut noch mahl für ne stunde am dorfteich und der 53er hecht kam raus


----------



## perplexxe (19. August 2019)

heute nach dem urlaub gleich nochmal los gewesen. spinmad´s liefen echt gut und brachten diesen 41er barsch an land.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. August 2019)

Am Wochenende konnte ich wieder erfolgreich sein.
Dieses Mal waren wir gezielt mit dem Köderfisch los, dennoch haben zwei der gefangenen Fische auf Gummifisch gebissen 
Zu dem Angeltag mit Erklärung haben wir ein kleines Video gemacht: - zum Video -


----------



## Papamopps (21. August 2019)

Mein Sohn auf Dropshot am Baldeneysee. 





Und meinereiner auf den ersten Wurf am Rhein auf Spinner.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. August 2019)

hier mal was besonderes


----------



## Orothred (21. August 2019)

Ordentliche Regenbogner gabs heute


----------



## Riesenangler (22. August 2019)

Gestern innerhalb von zwanzig Minuten. Danach war sense.


----------



## Papamopps (22. August 2019)

Neue Barsch PB 27cm....für den Rhein bei Köln OK


----------



## blumax (24. August 2019)

gestern wider am klein fluß das wasser wird immer weniger  aber die fische beißen gut


----------



## ExoriLukas (24. August 2019)

Zwei schicke Emsbarsche, gefangen im strömenden Regen, letztes Wochenende.


----------



## Finke20 (25. August 2019)

Hier sind mal zwei Schönheiten aus der Peene.


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. August 2019)

Vom letzten WE 1 Hecht anbei und ne Überraschung von diesem WE: Der erwartete Hecht, oder Rapfen- entpuppte sich als stattlicher Aland, der den Wobbler voll wegsmashte und nen tollen Drill lieferte.


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. August 2019)

Sry, war eben zu schnell mit antworten- jetzt aber anbei!


----------



## perplexxe (27. August 2019)

erster tag urlaub und mal früh ans wasser gegangen.
gegen 5.15 Uhr war ich am Wasser. Zwanzig Minuten später waren die beiden schönen auch schon an Land. 64 und 62 cm.
Danach noch einige richtig harte Einstiege, einer direkt das Fluorovorfach vekappt der andere war schon auf 5m rangedrillt und hat sich mit nem schütteln an der Wasseroberfläche nochmal befreien können. Aufjedenfall hat sich das frühe aufstehen gelohnt.


----------



## phirania (27. August 2019)

Na denn mal Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2019)

Es gibt Geschichten, die kann man sich einfach nicht ausdenken!

Bei einem Videodreh zum Thema Ultralight & Dropshot Angeln habe ich heute einen wunderschönen *Barsch von 44,5cm* gefangen. Und das auch noch direkt am ersten Spot, unmittelbar nach den ersten Aufnahmen.

Danach im Auto sitzend, habe ich erst die Bilder begutachtet und danach kurz auf Facebook geschaut. Und was wird mir angezeigt? Das ich an diesem Tag vor *GENAU einem Jahr* ebenfalls einen großen Barsch gefangen habe. Und das auch noch an der selben Stelle. Kurz die Bilder verglichen... heilige Bratwurst! Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft genau ein Jahr später *den selben Barsch an der selben Stelle zu fangen*. Wie unwahrscheinlich ist das denn bitte!?!

Der gute hat in dieser Zeit 1,5cm an Körperlänge zugelegt. Mein letzter Barsch Wiederfang (47cm) war eine Saison später nicht länger geworden. Interessant...


----------



## Carpdr (30. August 2019)

Petri Dennis


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2019)

85er Hechtdame. Gefangen, auf einen Illex Trigon60.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. September 2019)

Feiner Barsch von der Saar- haben direkt unter nem Großschwarm Ukkelei gestanden, wie vermutet. Im Drill kam noch einer gleicher Größe hinterher, später auf Topwaterbait noch ein dicker Barsch, der sprang aus dem Wasser und schüttelte den Köder aber ab.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. September 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats August:

@ExoriLukas
@anglermeister17
@Orothred 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende September gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Orothred (3. September 2019)

Vielen Dank und Glückwunsch den anderen beiden Gewinnern  PN ist raus.


----------



## phirania (3. September 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner...


----------



## Spaßfischer (3. September 2019)

Es gibt so Tage... Eine Stunde angeln, eine Stelle, insgesamt 15 Fische dabei diese beiden Kerlchen... Der erste durfte mit nach Hause, der zweite wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. September 2019)

in der Sommerhitze gabs viele Schneidertage, den August war ich quasi nicht am Wasser.
auch heute hatte ich nicht viel Hoffnung. Udd am Wasser angekommen fiel die fast auf Null:
Der Wasserstand im Altarm so niedrig, dass die Weidenwurzeln auf dem Trockenen sind und von den Nutrias abgenagt wurden.

Die alten Hotspots waren stehende Brühe , durch Kraut unbefischbar. Zumindest mit Kunstködern.
Also Wallerangeln mal anders. Den Krautblinker montiert und mitten in der Strömung gefischt, da wo ich sonst auf Rapfen fische und höchstens Barben am Grund stehen.
Immer an der Krautkante vorbei.

Und tatsächlich, schon nach 1/2 Stunde wird der Blinker im glasklaren Wasser von einem grauen Torpedo verfolgt. Bis 2 m vor meine Füsse!
Dort wirds ihm ungeheuer und dreht ab ohne Biss. Also Blinker rein, dem Waller hinterher werfen. Der dreht sich wieder um, verfolgt den Blinker, wieder kein Biss.
Er hat eine Verletzung am Maul, ein großer weisser Fleck. Dreht wieder ab, wieder Blinker nachwerfen. Waller dreht wieder und schnappt kurz nach dem Blech..
Kein wildes Einsaugen und Luke zu und den Körper rumreissen, eher ein Anfassen mit den Lippen. Dann dreht er wieder ab und auch bei den nächsten Würfen kommt er nicht mehr.

Also wieder die Rinne blind befischen. Nach 10 Minuten ein Ruck, Wallerschwanz durchbricht die Oberfläche, Mist, ab. und 1 Meter weiter gekurbelt dann endlich der klassische Welsbiss:  die Rute ist einfach von jetzt auf gleich krumm. Im Drill sehe ich schon den weissen Fleck am Maul, es ist der Freund von eben.




Danach kam nix mehr, ich bin dann noch am Wasser langgelaufen und habe 2 lange graue Schwänze im Kraut entdeckt. Wie kleine Kinder die sich hinterm Vorhang verstecken und unten kucken die Füsse raus ...
Gehörten zu 80-100 cm Fischen, die sich aber nicht aus dem Kraut locken liessen.

Jetzt bitte viel Regen dass endlich wieder Wasser überm Kraut ist.


----------



## Finke20 (7. September 2019)

Petri Mordskerl schöner Bericht.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. September 2019)

Dickes Petri Mordskerl.Sehr schöner Angel Bericht.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. September 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir gabs heute nen Barsch.


----------



## świetlik (7. September 2019)

Heute morgen nach ganze Woche Arbeit am Wasser gewesen. 
Erst um ca. 6.30 ein Zander erwischt und später gegen 8 Uhr 3 schöne Barsche.
Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (8. September 2019)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar Arctic-Chars aus Grönland


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. September 2019)

Alter Falter.
Tolle Fische Tolle Bilder.
An Grönland hab ich angeltechnisch noch nicht mal im Entferntesten gedacht ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. September 2019)

wochenende


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. September 2019)

wochenende
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 34 +33 +27 cm


----------



## Finke20 (9. September 2019)

Petri esox02 und lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. September 2019)

Super Fische habt Ihr hier in letzter Zeit gepostet. Große Klasse! Wirklich schicke Fotos dabei...


----------



## jochen68 (9. September 2019)

Gestern war so ein Tag, wie er selten ist. Im und nach dem Regen hatten die Fische richtig Bock. Unter anderem auch gleich vier Hechte. Dieser hier auf GuFi.


----------



## Tomasz (9. September 2019)

Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein paar Arctic-Chars aus Grönland



Super Farben und schöne Fische. Danke dafür.
Warst Du nur zum Angeln dort, oder was hat Dich dorthin verschlagen? 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Micha1450 (9. September 2019)

...


----------



## javi (9. September 2019)

Heute Abend am WDK. - 65- Mein erster Rapfen in 42 Jahren Anglerdasein. Spektakulär!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (10. September 2019)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Super Farben und schöne Fische. Danke dafür.
> Warst Du nur zum Angeln dort, oder was hat Dich dorthin verschlagen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Moin. Es war an reiner Trip zum fliegenfischen auf Char. 
Waren eine Woche an einem Fluss fernab der Zivilisation. 
Es war einfach Mega...


----------



## jkc (11. September 2019)

Ehm ja, Hechte haben großen Hunger 






Grüße JK


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. September 2019)

Der Kollege wollte sich doch bloß seinen Artgenossen im Transenfummel etwas genauer ansehen....... die Sache hatte allerdings nen Haken


----------



## Finke20 (12. September 2019)

Also ich bin heute Abend nochmal los gewesen und es gab einige Barsche bis 31 cm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. September 2019)

Mit einem Freund und seiner Tochter sind wir für knapp 3 Stunden ans Wasser gefahren. Die Ausbeute kann sich mehr als sehen lassen und wenn man bedenkt, dass eine kleine Tochter noch einen Barsch von 45cm gefangen, Hammer.

Für mich gab es einen fetten Barsch, der so dick wie meine Faust war.





Die Kra(o)sse Krabbe wollte mein Drop Shot Vorfach und Köder nicht loslassen.





Und warum dieser Hecht erst bei mir am Haken hing, dann der Tochter vom Kumpel den DS Köder klaute um danach bei ihrem Vater zu hängen aber erst bei meinem zweiten Versuch dann von mir gefangen werden konnte.... und dazu noch so demoliert aussieht... wer weiß. Aber ein ruhiger Zeitgenosse ist der Kollege nicht 
(Der Kollege hat ihn nur im Kescher kurz gelöst, nicht mein Arm)


----------



## Minimax (13. September 2019)

@Dennis Knoll, das Photo mit dem Krebs kriegt direkt den Minimax-Preis der Woche in der Kategorie  "Das-war-der_Gesichtsausdruck-als-der-Mensch-das-Feuer-entdeckte"


----------



## Mikesch (13. September 2019)

Die krasse Krabbe ist ein Krebs.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. September 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Die krasse Krabbe ist ein Krebs.


Das weiß ich. Aber dann würde die Anspielung zur "krossen Krabbe" nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (13. September 2019)

Super Moria Brothers...wer kommt auf sowas?  Musst ich gleich mal googeln


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. September 2019)

Moin Moin, 
fettes Petri Dennis.
Gestern Abend am Rhein, bei Düsseldorf , nen kleinen Zander(Kappe 50cm) auf die Schuppen gelegt.


----------



## blumax (15. September 2019)

heut endlich wider ans wasser und der schöne 68er kam raus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. September 2019)

Petri allen Fänger 

Momentan ist es sehr schwer, den richtigen Schlüssel zum Erfolg herauszufinden und an jedem Angeltag probieren wir uns daran, den Knoten zum Platzen zu bringen. So ganz will es noch nicht gelingen aber dennoch bleibt der ein oder andere gute Fisch Mal hängen, worüber ich mich sehr freue.
Gestern war es dann erneut ein schöner Barsch.


----------



## ExoriLukas (17. September 2019)

Die letzten Tage wieder die heimische Ems "unsicher" gemacht ..

Ergebnis von 1 1/2h Angeln nach der Arbeit, ein Hecht , unzählige Barsche und heute einen superschönen, kampfstarken Döbel. Direkt beim ersten Wurf! Wahsinn was die Döbel stark sind, da sind die Emshechte echt zahm gegen. Gruß, Lukas


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2019)




----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2019)

Petri in die Runde!

So, von mir Mal ein paar Barsche der letzten Tage....


----------



## Doanafischer (18. September 2019)

Ich bin heute nach Feierabend kurz an die Donau und hab dabei mit ca.85cm den bisher besten Hecht des Jahres gefangen. Bezeichnend für das bisher größenmäßig miserable Hechtjahr ist, dass der Biss beim Barschangeln kam.


----------



## Naish82 (18. September 2019)

Petri!


----------



## Papamopps (18. September 2019)

Mein Sohn. PB 26cm


----------



## jkc (19. September 2019)

Ich liebe solche Angeltage wie heute.
Wetterlage schien günstig und ich hatte geplant nach der Arbeit ne Runde zu drehen. Zuhause angekommen, verließ mich aber irgendwie die Motivation, selbst als ich schon fertig umgezogen und abmarschbereit war, stand ich 2x praktisch davor alles zu verwerfen und doch daheim zu bleiben. Letzten Endes konnte ich mich aber doch durchringen.
Neben 2 Schnappis um 70cm gab es zwei satte Einschläge. Der Waller ist meine ich der kleinste den ich bisher mit der Spinrute erwischt habe, ich weiß auch nicht so genau, was der mit dem Köder anstellen wollte, so wirklich ins Maul gepasst hätte das irgendwie nicht.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dazu gab es noch ein richtiges Kroko





Grüße JK


----------



## phirania (19. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Angeltage wie heute.
> Wetterlage schien günstig und ich hatte geplant nach der Arbeit ne Runde zu drehen. Zuhause angekommen, verließ mich aber irgendwie die Motivation, selbst als ich schon fertig umgezogen und abmarschbereit war, stand ich 2x praktisch davor alles zu verwerfen und doch daheim zu bleiben. Letzten Endes konnte ich mich aber doch durchringen.
> Neben 2 Schnappis um 70cm gab es zwei satte Einschläge. Der Waller ist meine ich der kleinste den ich bisher mit der Spinrute erwischt habe, ich weiß auch nicht so genau, was der mit dem Köder anstellen wollte, so wirklich ins Maul gepasst hätte das irgendwie nicht.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Ist ja mal ne amtliche Kirsche die Hechtdame...


----------



## Angler9999 (19. September 2019)

Manche Barsche sind so gierig... die springen beim Herausheben dem Köder nach und bleiben hängen >)


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2019)

Nur mal kurz für drei Stunden, zum Frustabbau.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. September 2019)

Na denn mal dickes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## zandertex (19. September 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz für drei Stunden, zum Frustabbau.
> Anhang anzeigen 330108
> Anhang anzeigen 330109
> Anhang anzeigen 330110
> ...



du brauchst nen sandsack!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> du brauchst nen sandsack!!!


Hä?


----------



## phirania (20. September 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> du brauchst nen sandsack!!!



Nö ne Frau...


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2019)

Hätte nicht dagegen. Am besten Blind und Stumm. Nur Taub darf sie nicht sein.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2019)

Gestern gab's nochmals nen feisten 90er.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße und Petri


----------



## Naish82 (20. September 2019)

Heute morgen gab es diesen Burschen geschleppt auf die 36er Burbot,


----------



## jkc (20. September 2019)

Petri, was hastn da für ne abenteuerliche Montage?
Haste da 2 Drillinge + 2 Monstereinzelhaken dran?


----------



## Naish82 (20. September 2019)

Ja, hab mal etwas mit ghost hooks rum probiert, da ich in letzter Zeit nur fehlbisse auf die Quappe bekommen habe.
Ein Drilling fliegt da aber wieder runter.


----------



## GandRalf (20. September 2019)

Heute gab es einen satten 92er Kanalhecht.
Gefangen als Überbeisser auf einen Barsch an der Quantum Vapor Detector Micro Jigging 7gr.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. September 2019)

Petri in die Runde! Anbei ein paar Fänge der letzten Tage


----------



## Bilch (20. September 2019)

@W-Lahn, schöne Forelle , vir allem aber Petri zum Krebs


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. September 2019)

Petri !
Sehr schöne Fische. 
Ich war heute morgen auch op jück und konnte am Hariksee, ein paar Schönheiten überlisten.


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. September 2019)

Nachtrag.


----------



## Berti86 (21. September 2019)

Moin Moin,

105er Flusshechtlein aus der Saale, auf 10er Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad. Grüße


----------



## Orothred (21. September 2019)

Wobbler sind angekommen, vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## blumax (22. September 2019)

heut morgen zum angeln und der schöne barsch kam raus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. September 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.
Da sind ja Mal wieder richtig tolle Fische aber auch geile Bilder bei, klasse. 
---
Mein Plan mit dem Deadbaiting ging am Wochenende nicht so auf wie geplant. Und da ich bei so etwas gerne Mal ungeduldig werden und etwas Motivation brauche, habe ich nebenbei mit Drop Shot + Tauwurm an der Ultralight Rute auf Barsch geangelt. Es gab den ein oder anderen Barsch und einen schöne Kirsche als Trost-Fisch. Gibt glaube ich schlimmere Trost-Fänge


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. September 2019)

@Dennis,
Fettes Petri zur Trostkirsche.

@blumax 
Sehr schöne Bilder.Petri.

@Berti86 
Petri zum wunderschönen Flusskroko.


----------



## feko (23. September 2019)

Hallo w-lahn...dein weißfisch...ist das eine plötze ?
sieht ungewöhnlich aus
vg


----------



## ExoriLukas (23. September 2019)

Wobbler sind am Wochenende angekommen, vielen Dank nochmal ;-) Werden morgen ausprobiert! Super Fänge momentan!


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. September 2019)

@feko 
offenbar ein Weißfisch.


----------



## W-Lahn (24. September 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Hallo w-lahn...dein weißfisch...ist das eine plötze ?
> sieht ungewöhnlich aus
> vg


Ich vermute der weiße Fisch ist ein Albino-Aland oder eine Silberorfe, jedenfalls habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, da ich in einem reinen Salmoniden-Gewässer unterwegs war. Jedenfalls hat er meinen Spinner voll genommen, daher habe ich ihn hier im Raubfisch-Thread gepostet...


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. September 2019)

@W-Lahn ,
will ja nicht den Klugsch.. machen,
aber Albinos, haben aufgrund der fehlenden Pigmente, rote Augen.
Ich tippe auch auf die Silberorfe. 

War heute Abend mal ein Stündchen los.


----------



## blumax (28. September 2019)

gesten abend los und dieser schöne 64er kam raus


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2019)

paar schöne Fotos in letzter Zeit, Petri und weiter so!


----------



## blumax (28. September 2019)

so heut nachmittag mahl zum dorfteich und die beiden kamen raus es geht wohl loss mit den hechten


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. September 2019)

Der Freudenschrei musste einfach raus!

Mittlerweile sind zwei Jahre vergangen. Damals - im Sommer zusammen mit Dominik Bu - habe ich meinen letzten Meterhecht, welcher auch mein Personal Best war, fangen dürfen. In einem schmalen und flachen Graben. Vollkommen unscheinbar und von den meisten Anglern ignoriert, ziehen mich diese kleinen Gräben einfach magisch an. Einer meiner liebsten Sprüche ist nicht umsonst: "Ist der Graben noch so klein, halte ich meinen Köder rein"

Und so ist es auch heute gewesen. Sebastian Kaarz und ich haben heute einen Film für Angeln mit Stil gedreht. Anders als die letzten Tage und Wochen, hatten wir den ganzen Tag über ein richtig gutes Gefühl. Selbst nachdem wir stundenlang keinen einzigen Fisch an Band bekommen haben, war unsere Motivation grenzenlosen und wir hatten unglaublichen Spaß. Auch das Drehen hat besser funktioniert als die Tage davor und irgendwie war heute alles anders als sonst. Es war irgendwie besser. Warum? Das können wir Beide nicht beantworten. Wir hatten einfach dieses besondere Gefühl, dass heute ein guter Tag sein würde. Und unser Bauchgefühl sollte recht behalten...

Ganz klassisch sind wir ein paar bekannte Spots angefahren und direkt zum Start hat es einen Biss und einen Aussteiger gegeben. Aber danach war tote Hose angesagt. Das einzige was beißen wollte - oder sollte ich besser Kneifen sagen?!? - waren die Edelkrebse. Aber diese waren eben keine Zielfisch... und vor allem kein Fisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also haben wir ein wenig Strecke auf uns genommen um für uns weniger bekannte, aber vielversprechende Spots aufzusuchen. Zuerst ohne Erfolg, konnten wir am späteren Nachmittag dann endlich unsere ersten Fische fangen. Einen kleinen Zander für Sebastian, gefolgt von einem Hecht und ein paar kleinen Barschen. Sebastian hatte sein Tripple voll und auch ich konnte direkt mit einem Hecht sowie kleinen Barschen kontern. Gerettet - keiner von uns muss als Schneider nach Hause fahren. Zwar war keiner der Fische wirklich groß, dafür aber unsere Freude und die Bestätigung, dass heute ein guter Tag werden soll!

Wir sind noch ein bis zwei Spots angefahren und haben uns dann entschieden, die Rückreise anzutreten. Sebastian hatte es allerdings im Urin und wollte noch zwei bestimmte Spots anfahren. Und bereits bei der letzten Tour war es bereits sein Bauchgefühl, weshalb ich nicht als Schneider nach Hause gefahren bin.

An der besagten Stelle angekommen haben wir unsere Ruten ausgelegt. Im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Woche war das Wasser stark gesunken und der Graben war nur noch eine Vorfach-länge tief. Das eigentlich treibende Rotauge lag somit direkt auf Grund. Daneben dann der Stint - an dessen Fängigkeit wir so früh in der Saison eh nicht geglaubt haben.

Es hat nicht lange gedauert, da ging die Pose mit dem Köderfisch spazieren. Ein kleiner Hecht mit einseitig fehlender Maulspalte, den Harbert bereits bei der letzten gemeinsamen Tour fangen konnte, hat sich den Köder geschnappt und ging auf Reisen. Es war nicht schwer diesen markanten Fisch wieder zu erkennen. In genau dem Moment, als ich den Fisch zurückgesetzt habe, ging auch schon die Pose mit dem Stint spazieren. Ungläubig schauten Sebastian und ich uns die Pose an. Denn mit dem Biss auf den Herbst- und Winterköder Stint - wir haben uns vor einer Woche noch einen Sonnenbrand eingefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 - haben wir beim besten Willen nicht gerechnet. Vorsichtig den Anschlag gesetzt kam auch direkt die erste Welle zum Vorschein. Sebastian sein "Das ist der Meter!" wollte ich nicht so recht glauben, weshalb ich den Fisch ganz entspannt gedrillt habe. Bis der Fisch - oder besser gesagt das fette Kalb - einen ersten Sprung aus dem Wasser gemacht hat.

Und genau in dem Moment ging mir die Flatter. Der Stift konnte malen und die Knie zitterten. Ich habe zwar mit einem guten Fisch gerechnet, nicht aber mit so einem Krokodil. Der Drill war nicht ohne und es hat einige Fluchten (und Sprünge) gedauert bis ich den Fisch im Kescher hatte. Erst am Land habe ich es realisiert und nur noch hysterische Freudenschreie von mir gegeben (normale Leute würden mich dafür vermutlich in die Klapse stecken ).

Als ich den Fisch schonend zurückgesetzt habe, musste ich erst einmal realisieren, was gerade passiert ist. Meine Ruten habe ich direkte eingepackt und Sebastian weiter angeln lassen.

So einen Fisch zu fangen - es war mein neuer Personal Best (PB) - ist ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl. Nicht ein Gefühl, welches man als Erfolg bezeichnet. Nein, es ist für mich wie ein Ventil gewesen, welches den ganzen privaten Mist der letzten Wochen endlich rausgelassen hat. Seit Monaten war ich das erste Mal wieder ganz im Reinen mit mir. Zufrieden, friedlich, glücklich und entspannt...

Kurz zu den Fakten:
- Hecht: 1,09m
- Der Hecht war ein Wiederfang. Johannes Fortwengel hat den Hecht bereits zum Saisonstart auf Gummiköder gefangen.
- Die Fehlbildung an der einen Maulseite - fast dieselbe wie beim kleinen Hecht davor - hatte der Fisch bereits Ende Mai schon. Liegt es am Gewässer?
- 5 Hechte, 1 Zander und einige Barsche haben wir gefangen
- 11 Spots haben wir beangelt
- 3 Hechte wurden auf Rotaugen gefangen, die ich zum Testen mit iCapio gepimpt habe
- nur ein Hecht - der letzte und größte - hat auf Stint gebissen
- 2 Flusskrebse haben sich an unseren Ködern/Schnüren festgehalten
- wir hatten heute ungewöhnlich viele Fehlbisse, die alle losgelassen haben


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. September 2019)

Sehr sehr geil Dennis.
Dickes Petri, zur fetten Dame.
Toller Bericht und noch besserer Fisch.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2019)

Heute morgen, 
nochn Stündchen bis zur Arbeit,  was soll ich da auf der Couch rumhängen. 
Da mach ich doch lieber die Gummies nass,
natürlich beim Angeln versteht sich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Oktober 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats September:

@Leine-Leroy
@Berti86
@GandRalf 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Oktober gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Oktober 2019)

GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!


----------



## Orothred (1. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern


----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner....


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2019)

Geile Story Dennis. So was liest, und sieht man gerne. Dickes Petri zur hübschen Mama.


----------



## GandRalf (1. Oktober 2019)

Danke. 
Freue mich tierisch!


----------



## Trollwut (1. Oktober 2019)

Bis auf die Rapfen warten die Räuber wohl noch auf den Herbst.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Oktober 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Geile Story Dennis. So was liest, und sieht man gerne. Dickes Petri zur hübschen Mama.



Tolle Story, tolle Bilder, toller Fisch und Petri zum neuen PB!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2019)

@Trollwut . Leute mit schönen fischen und guten Musikgeschmack sind immer sympathisch


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Bis auf die Rapfen warten die Räuber wohl noch auf den Herbst.



Dickes Petri Jean...
Da hat aber mal wieder einer zugeschlagen
Gut ist wenn ein Plan gelingt.


----------



## blumax (3. Oktober 2019)

heut morgen loss zum angeln und der kleine kam raus noch 2 verloren aber ein kescher mit pilze was will mahn mehr


----------



## Papamopps (3. Oktober 2019)

Neue PB 31. 

...auf Grund mit Winklepicker.


----------



## CaptainJoker (3. Oktober 2019)

Den hat meine Tochter (9Jahre) mit ihrer 3m-Stippe und einem 20er Haken mit Made erwischt. "Papa, ich hab einen dran!" "Dann hol ihn raus!" "Ich kann nicht. Der ist zu schwer."
Dinosaurier, 74cm, rund 3 Kilo, hellgrau. Hat gut 15 Minuten gebraucht, ihn mit dem Gerät in den Kescher zu bekommen.




10 Minuten später: "Papa....."
73 cm, ebenfalls rund 3 Kilo, grün. Wieder 15 Minuten Kampf.




Ich blieb an dem Tag übrigens Schneider.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. Oktober 2019)

Unverschämtes Gör wa?


----------



## CaptainJoker (3. Oktober 2019)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Unverschämtes Gör wa?


Aber so was von! Ich durfte die Kerle rauswurschteln und sie erzählt jetzt jedem von IHREM Fang.
Man muss sie einfach lieb haben!


----------



## jochen68 (3. Oktober 2019)

Herbst wird es - und die Raubfische werden auf meinem Hausgewässer immer munterer: ein Hecht von vieren heute und einige gute Barsche. Alles mit Boot auf Gummi in Talsperre ...


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2019)

Die auf den Bildern, dazu rund 25 kleinere, drei untermaßige Zander und zwei Hechte.


----------



## phirania (4. Oktober 2019)

blumax schrieb:


> heut morgen loss zum angeln und der kleine kam raus noch 2 verloren aber ein kescher mit pilze was will mahn mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri.
Auch zu den Pilzen,auf was gefangen...?


----------



## phirania (4. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Den hat meine Tochter (9Jahre) mit ihrer 3m-Stippe und einem 20er Haken mit Made erwischt. "Papa, ich hab einen dran!" "Dann hol ihn raus!" "Ich kann nicht. Der ist zu schwer."
> Dinosaurier, 74cm, rund 3 Kilo, hellgrau. Hat gut 15 Minuten gebraucht, ihn mit dem Gerät in den Kescher zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Petri an die Kleine.
Jetzt hat sie dir gezeigt wo der Haken hängt ( hängen soll ).


----------



## phirania (4. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Oktober 2019)

Hammer - welch tolle Fänge hier wieder raus gekommen sind.
Und noch einmal dickes Petri an @Trollwut für die mega Strecke.
Hut ab!

----
Bei mir lief es gestern ebenfalls grandios, da muss ich erst Mal drauf klar kommen.
Erst fange ich über 2 Jahre an den tollsten Gewässern keinen Meterhecht.
Und jetzt an 2 aufeinander folgenden Tage jeweils einen. Und das an zwei unterschiedlichen Gewässern, die beide jeweils das Attribut "kleiner Graben" haben. Gefühlt 4 breit und Vorfachtief.

Bin noch ganz aus dem Häuschen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Oktober 2019)

Alter Schwede,
leck mich fett,watn Brett.
Sehr geil, Glückwunsch Dennis.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Oktober 2019)

Moin Moin, 
war gestern noch mal los und bin leider schneider geblieben.
Ich glaub ich mache es wie blumax und werde zum Pilzsammler.


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330847
> Anhang anzeigen 330848
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur die Roten mit den weißen Punkten.....


----------



## blumax (5. Oktober 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 330847
> Anhang anzeigen 330848
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab aber ein hecht und pilze gehabt


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Oktober 2019)

@blumax 
Du hast recht und warst sichtlich erfolgreicher.
Hut ab, aber ich gelobe Besserung. 
Vielleicht sollte ich beim nächsten Mal,  die Roten mit den weißen Punkten, weglassen.


----------



## blumax (6. Oktober 2019)

so und weiter geht es ich war wider am dorfteich und es lief einfach super ein 53er zander 2hechte und der gierige barsch


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2019)

Petri 
Schöne Strecke..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2019)

Petri zur Strecke 

Momentan kann ich mich beim besten Willen nur noch freuen, so wie es am Wasser läuft 

Wiedersehen macht Freude. Umso schöner war es zu sehen - der Mentalität und den Regeln in den Niederlanden sei dank - das ich meinen PB Hecht erneut fangen durfte.
Diese Mal ein paar hundert Meter vom ersten Fang entfernt. Und wieder auf Stint. 
Unglaublich wie es momentan läuft. Jedes Mal bis zum Nachmittag tote Hose und dann öffnet sich das Beissfenster und mehrere Hechte in Folge schnappen sich die Köder. Danach ist dann wieder komplett Ruhe.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2019)

Petri @all 

@Dennis Knoll 
Petri du Hechtflüsterer


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Oktober 2019)

@blumax ,
du haust hier mal wieder ein raus.
Wie soll ich denn da hinterher kommen ?
Peri zum Triple

@ Dennis, Petri zum Wiederholungstäter.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir ein Quartett mit Döbel.
Dazu haufenweise Kleinbarsche um 25cm und untermaßige Zander.


----------



## phirania (8. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Da habt Ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen...


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Oktober 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und wieder auf Stint.



Petri Dennis, damit dürfte die These vom schlauen Altfisch widerlegt sein.

In Deuschland wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht mal zum ersten Fang gekommen.

@Trollwut 

Auch dir Petri, aber Döbel (Aitel?) kann ich keinen erkennen.


----------



## blumax (8. Oktober 2019)

heut nach der arbeit zum dorfteich und was soll ich sagen ein 75er hecht und was misch richtig gefreut hat der zander


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Oktober 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Petri Dennis, damit dürfte die These vom schlauen Altfisch widerlegt sein.
> 
> In Deuschland wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht mal zum ersten Fang gekommen.


Ich glaube ja eher, dass es unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen bei den Fische gibt. Die einen sind eben schneller/aktiver/aggressiver und die anderen vorsichtiger. Daher glaubt man auch gerne schnell, dass ein Bestand ausgedüngt ist, wenn man die aktiven Fische - die sich sofort alles hinter die Kiemen knallen - raus gefangen hat.
Und um die These noch zu untermauern. Dieser Fisch wurde bereits Ende Mai von einem Kollegen auf Gummifisch gefangen.

Ähnliche Dinge erleben wir auch an anderen Gewässern immer wieder. Man fängt dort über die Zeit seine 20 - 30 Hechte. Einer davon wird hier und da immer Mal wieder gefangen.


----------



## -iguana (9. Oktober 2019)

88er vom Wochendende


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> Auch dir Petri, aber Döbel (Aitel?) kann ich keinen erkennen.



Den hab ich auch nicht fotografiert, war nur eine Zusatzinformation


----------



## MarkusZ (9. Oktober 2019)

@iguana

Schöner Fisch gut fotografiert.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. Oktober 2019)

Petri allen Fängern. 
Heute Mittag hab ich die Pilze mal links liegen lassen und stattdessen die Bremse kreischen lassen.
82cm verriet mir das Massband nach dem Foto-Shooting.


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2019)

Von letztem Wochenende 
Ne gehakte Monsterbrasse, welche mich zuerst an Wels denken ließ, gab's noch. 
Zander und Rapfen gab es auch, aber kein Foto gemacht.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Oktober 2019)

Der Barsch wäre mein PB gewesen.
Hatte allerdings ne Wirbelsäulendeformation, sodass er unter 50cm geblieben ist 

Ansonsten gabs noch n paar Zander und kleinere Barsche.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Oktober 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Der Barsch wäre mein PB gewesen.
> Hatte allerdings ne Wirbelsäulendeformation, sodass er unter 50cm geblieben ist
> 
> Ansonsten gabs noch n paar Zander und kleinere Barsche.
> ...



Petri

Bei der Wirbelsäule hilft ein Chiropraktiker griff und du hast dein ü 50


----------



## Sygi.94 (11. Oktober 2019)

Gestern gab es bei mir einen 88er Hecht habe somit meinen ob nach 4 Jahren um 8cm verbessert.
Die Geschichte dahinter ist noch so lustiger.
Habe mich vor der spät schicht mit nem Arbeitskollegen getroffen um nen paar Barsche zu ärgern hat gut geklappt. Aufjedenfall meinte er dann so "Ey, was machst du wenn auf deine ul nen 80er Hecht Rauf geht?". Ja was soll ich sagen 10 Minuten später werfe ich kurz unter eine Weide, ein Mini Barsch hängt sich an meinen 6gr spinmad. Soweit so gut da fängt das Wasser an zu kochen hinter dem Barsch ein riesen Hecht maul schaut aus dem Wasser, wir gucken uns an" woar nen Hecht! " ich sage nur trocken Hauptsache der geht jetzt nicht auf den Barsch. ZACK! Nach 2 weiteren Verfehlungen war die Bluebird krumm und da begann der 20 Minuten Kampf. Ich war komplett am zittern und habe versucht meine Unsicherheit im drill zu verschleiern indem ich laut lachte. Naja dann wurde der Hecht gelandet und ich weiß das ich diesen Moment nie wieder vergessen werde.


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Oktober 2019)

Petri zum PB!

Aber mehr ehrlich....selbst ein Meterhecht ist mit ner UL in max 3-4 min raus. Frage mich wirklich wie manch einer seine Fische drillt.
Aber gut, vlt. auch der Nervosität geschuldet - möchte dir den Fang nicht madig machen!


----------



## blumax (13. Oktober 2019)

gestern am großen see ganz allein was kann es schöneres geben und zur belonug dieser schöne 80er hecht


----------



## LennHH (13. Oktober 2019)

Vor 2 Wochen im Plauer See mit Fred Kotowski.
3 Hechte um die 80 cm.
.


----------



## Fattony (13. Oktober 2019)

Mit leichtem Gepäck unterwegs. Köderfischangeln auf Hecht war angesagt. Zum allerersten Mal mit einer Sardine.

Mit Erfolg.


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier....


----------



## jochen68 (14. Oktober 2019)

Der Hecht ist (war?) los. In knapp drei Wochen 15 Stück auf GuFi. Der hier hatte bei sieben Pfund böse Kampfspuren an Rücken und Seite. Offenbar hatte er Kontakt mit seiner Schwiegermutter gehabt. Dafür war der See dann gestern auf einmal völlig tot. 10 Stunden geworfen - nicht einen Zupfer ... ;-)


----------



## Sygi.94 (14. Oktober 2019)

Gestern war ein schwieriger Tag ging nix tote Hose am Wasser ausser den Kumpel hier der war so gierig, dass er biss als ich den Köder vor mir ins Wasser gehalten habe um zu gucken ob er gut läuft. Frage Rapfen oder Döbel? Für mich eine neue Fischart nie gedacht das wir sowas hier haben


----------



## CaptainJoker (14. Oktober 2019)

Ungünstige Perspektive, aber das sollte ein Rapfen sein. Der Döbel hat zwischen Kopf und Rückenflosse rund 20 Schuppenreihen. Beim Rapfen sind es fast doppelt so viele.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2019)

@sygi.


Sygi.94 schrieb:


> Gestern war ein schwieriger Tag ging nix tote Hose am Wasser ausser den Kumpel hier der war so gierig, dass er biss als ich den Köder vor mir ins Wasser gehalten habe um zu gucken ob er gut läuft. Frage Rapfen oder Döbel? Für mich eine neue Fischart nie gedacht das wir sowas hier haben
> Anhang anzeigen 331291




Eindeutig n Rapfen


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2019)

War auch wieder draußen


----------



## phirania (15. Oktober 2019)

Sygi.94 schrieb:


> Gestern war ein schwieriger Tag ging nix tote Hose am Wasser ausser den Kumpel hier der war so gierig, dass er biss als ich den Köder vor mir ins Wasser gehalten habe um zu gucken ob er gut läuft. Frage Rapfen oder Döbel? Für mich eine neue Fischart nie gedacht das wir sowas hier haben
> Anhang anzeigen 331291



Petri zum Rapfen.


----------



## phirania (15. Oktober 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> War auch wieder draußen



Dir auch ein dickes Petri.
Da hast Du ja wieder richtig gut zugeschlagen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2019)

Mega Petri an alle Fänger, da lief es ja Mal richtig rund. Sehr geil. 



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Aber mehr ehrlich....selbst ein Meterhecht ist mit ner UL in max 3-4 min raus. Frage mich wirklich wie manch einer seine Fische drillt.


Hecht ist nicht gleich Hecht, denn jeder Fisch kann unterschiedlich stark im Drill sein und es gibt auch Tage, da drehen Hechte in Sachen Kampfkraft Mal so richtig steil. Mit meiner UL Peitsche habe ich in einem Video Mal bei einem 75er Hecht gezählt, wie lange ich gebraucht habe für den Drill. Das Teil war in knapp 20 Sekunden im Kescher. Aber es gab auch eine Situation, da habe ich fast 10 Minuten mit einem Hecht kämpfen müssen, trotz starkem Material, weil der Hecht so unglaublich und unerwartet viel Kraft gehabt hat und gleichzeitig sich durchs Kraut gemogelt hat. Das kann vorkommen.
Außerdem ist gerade nicht bekannt, mit welcher Schnurstärke er gearbeitet hat. Denn eine Schnurstärke auf kleine Fische ausgelegt, kann gerne dafür sorgen, dass man nur vorsichtig drillen kann. Was bei UL nicht ungewöhnlich ist. 20 Minuten sind definitiv arg viel aber was man fühlt und was die Stoppuhr sagt, die man ja nicht nutzt, sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Demnach alles tutti und dickes Petri zu dem tollen Erlebnis 

---

Der Angelurlaub am Wochenende war größtenteils ein Ar...loch.
Krank in den Urlaub fahren, direkt auf dem ewig langen Weg zum erstem Spot (mit nicht festen Schuhwerk) in den Schlamm gerutscht, den ganzen Tag mit nassen Füßen angeln und am Ende das Boot geholt. Bootsangeln war nicht, denn der Wind war zu hart. Probiert haben wir es dennoch bei Regen und Wind, durften am Spot angekommen aber wieder umdrehen weil der E-Motor von den vorherigen Mietern wohl beschädigt worden ist. Am nächsten Tag gab es dann einen neuen.

Die meisten der 4 Tage konnten wir nicht zum angeln raus fahren und meist nur für ein paar Stunden, wenn der Wind kurze Zeit ruhe gelassen hat. Somit dominierten Regen, Nässe und Schneidertage. Denn an diesen 4 Angeltagen, gezielt auf Hecht, wurden nur 3 Hechte von uns 4 Leuten gefangen. Zwei davon hatte ein glücklicher Fänger mit 1,07m und hammermäßigen 1,25m beim letzten Wurf des Urlaubs. Ich habe leider keinen Hecht gefangen.

Während der Windphasen haben wir Spots vom Ufer gesucht, was mehr schlecht als recht geklappt hat und das einzige was lief, war der Frust. Das wir uns teils nicht an die Gurgel gegangen sind, war auch alles. Es lief einfach ALLES schief, was schief laufen konnte.

Raus gehauen hat es lediglich der letzte Tag. Um 10:30 mussten Haus und Boot gereinigt und abgegeben werden. Also früh auf und für wenige Stunden ans Wasser. Und da erlebten wir Sternstunden und ein Bissgewitter sondergleichen. Wir haben in kürzester Zeit 14 Zander gefangen und jeder von uns hatte einen 80+ Zander dabei. Traumhaft und das hat uns den gesamten Urlaub gerettet. Und das "Mal eben" kurz vor der Abfahrt eines Urlaubs, an dem ich fast als Schneider nach Hause gegangen wäre. Meine Fresse - das war dann auch nötig.

Leider sind ausgerechnet die Bilder meiner Fänge dazu nichts geworden. Aber auf einem hektischen Boot und mitten in der Nacht eben schwierig. Was soll's, die Erinnerung zählt


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2019)

Petri und so nech


----------



## LennHH (15. Oktober 2019)

100cm Hecht auf 20cm Gummibarsch


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2019)

Wie sollte es anders sein, den besten Fisch natürlich im Drill verloren.


----------



## Seele (15. Oktober 2019)

Leude Leude, richtig geile Fische und richtige Bilder. Toll gemacht.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Oktober 2019)

War mal wieder op jück.
Heute Abend 20:30, am Hariksee,  18cm Manns Gummi in Bubblegum.
Fettes Tock und heraus sprang ein 79cm Zander und das, obwohl alle behaupten,  es gäbe nur Hechte.
Sehr geil, habe mich riesig gefreut.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Oktober 2019)

Eins ist doppelt, war natürlich nur(leider) einer.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Oktober 2019)

Und das war der Verführer,
ein 18cm Manns Gummi, in Bubblegum,
komplett inhaliert und das trotz Stahlvorfach.
Das hat den Zander kein bisschen gestört, der hat sich das Teil voll reingeschraubt.
Ich angle grundsätzlich ohne Stinger, auch bei größeren Gummies.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 331355
Anhang anzeigen 331356
Anhang anzeigen 331355
Anhang anzeigen 331356
Anhang anzeigen 331356


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2019)

Fische zu fangen, die es gar nicht gibt ist immer das beste - Petri!


----------



## Bilch (17. Oktober 2019)

Gestern waren mein Freund und ich Hechtangeln. Wir haben in 5 Stunden nur einen Biss gehabt. Aber was für einen! Mit einer Line through Trout konnte meine Freund diese 103 cm Mutti überzeugen  Ist zwar nicht mein Fisch, aber man teilt hier im Board nicht nur seine Fänge sondern auch die Erlebnisse  Und der erste Meterhecht meines besten Angelkumpels ist bestimmt so eines!! Ich werde darauf noch etwas warten müssen


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Oktober 2019)

Na dann mal ein dickes P E T R I  !
Ich stelle mich dann mit meinen 94cm mal hinten an.


----------



## Bilch (17. Oktober 2019)

@Angelmann67, Petri zum schönen Hecht Hast Du sie auf KöFi erwischt?


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hi Bilch, Petri Dank.
Den Hecht hatte ich, sowie den Zander, auf einem Manns Gummifisch 18cm, in der Farb Bubblegumm, auf einenm 5gr. 4/0 Jigkopf.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Oktober 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Bilch, Petri Dank.
> Den Hecht hatte ich, sowie den Zander, auf einem Manns Gummifisch 18cm, in der Farb Bubblegumm, auf einenm 5gr. 4/0 Jigkopf.



Na,

bei so einem Fisch darf man auch schon mal in die Kamera grinsen 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Bilch (18. Oktober 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Bilch, Petri Dank.
> Den Hecht hatte ich, sowie den Zander, auf einem Manns Gummifisch 18cm, in der Farb Bubblegumm, auf einenm 5gr. 4/0 Jigkopf.


Danke für die Info. Da es auf dem Bild schon dunkel ist, war Ansitz mit KöFi mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Bilch (18. Oktober 2019)

Mein Freund hat mir noch die Kameraufnahmen geschickt, die ich jetzt auch noch teilen darf. Es hat nicht viel gefehlt und wir hätten noch einen Zander und einen Waller gekriegt


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Oktober 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat mir noch die Kameraufnahmen geschickt, die ich jetzt auch noch teilen darf. Es hat nicht viel gefehlt und wir hätten noch einen Zander und einen Waller gekriegt



Grüße an den Freund. Sehr geile Aufnahmen


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Oktober 2019)

@schwerhoeriger ,
da hast natürlich vollkommen Recht,  aber ich war so damit beschäftigt das Handy zu bedienen und wollte den Fisch möglichst schnell releasen,  dass mir die Gesichtszüge entgleisten. 

@Bilch ,
tolle Aufnahmen und die dicke Mutti ist wunderschön gezeichnet.
Fettes Petri


----------



## Bilch (19. Oktober 2019)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Grüße an den Freund. Sehr geile Aufnahmen


Ich werde ihm mitteilen  Ich habe mir die Videos noch einmal angeschaut. Der Waller hat die Line Through ignoriert und hat die Kamera Attackiert  Und der Zander hat den Köder in den hinteren Teil gebissen, wo es aber keinen Haken gibt.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Oktober 2019)

Das sind ja coole Aufnahmen Bilch


----------



## blumax (20. Oktober 2019)

bin leider nur 1 mahl zum angeln gekommen aber ich finde das bild gut


----------



## Bilch (20. Oktober 2019)

blumax schrieb:


> bin leider nur 1 mahl zum angeln gekommen aber ich finde das bild gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man angelt zwar nicht nur um Fische zu fangen, aber es ist doch schön, dass Du an diesem einzigen Tag, den Du Dir gönnen konntest, diesen schönen Hecht gefangen hast  ideal für die Pfanne


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. Oktober 2019)

Dann möchte ich auch einen kleinen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri an alle und @Bilch danke für die traumhaften Aufnahmen. Hammer!

Ich war auch zwei Tage erfolgreich am Wasser. Momentan steht das Deadbaiting an erster Stelle.
Am Samstag hat mein Kumpel Sebastian mich nass gemacht. 4 Hechte und einer über nen Meter an einer ganz neuen Stelle. Ich durfte erst sehr spät einen halbstarken auf Gummi fangen. Am Sonntag waren wir dann zu fünft Deadbaiten und haben uns in erster Linie um Polder gekümmert. Bis zum späten Nachmittag hatten wir keinen Fisch und erst dann gab es genau einen Fisch, der es dann auch in sich hatte und erneut ein guter Bekannter war. Dieses Mal aber noch weiter den Polder entlang an anderer Stelle. Verrückt...


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2019)

Läuft.


----------



## Spaßfischer (21. Oktober 2019)

Heute hatten wir auf dem Edersee 1 Stunde Beissfenster erwischt... Viele Zander im dieser Größe... Danach keinen einzigen Biss mehr bekommen.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Oktober 2019)

Mein erster Köfihecht. Schöne Küchengröße, 65cm.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2019)

Heute durchfuhr mich die Erkenntnis wie ein Blitz - ich bin extrem verwöhnt.
Ich erzählte einem Angelkollegen, dass es eher so lala lief, weil ich seit 8 Uhr unterwegs war und "nur" elf Zander, sechs Barsche, zwei Rapfen, einen Hecht und eine Barbe hatte.
Beim Aufzählen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass das eigentlich doch echt ne Menge ist.

Noch vor einigen Jahren war bei mir schon ein einzelner Zander ein überragender Fang. Das Geheimnis? Üben, Erfahrungen sammeln, konsequent konzentriert Angeln, Vertrauen in Köder, Methode und Köderführung haben, anders als andere Angeln, das Gewässer kennen.
Das Gewässer muss natürlich auch was können - wenn ich aber dran denke, dass ich früher oft nur einen oder zwei Bisse am Tag hatte, dann lag das wohl eher an mir als am Gewässer.


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2019)

"nur"

Petri Leute.
Rasselt meine ich ganz gut zur Zeit.
Die beiden sind von gestern.
Die Verletzung des Kiemenbogens war alt und abgeheilt, wenn man das so sagen kann.
Vermutlich hätte ich den so nicht zurückgesetzt, schön, dass er es überlebt hat.













Grüße JK


----------



## Bilch (23. Oktober 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mein erster Köfihecht. Schöne Küchengröße, 65cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 331690


Mit der neuen Zeck Bigstick?


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2019)

Ne. Dafür habe ich noch eine alte Fiberglasrute aus DDR Zeiten. Mit der habe ich auch schon Dorsche in Dänemark gezogen. Unverwüstlich das Teil.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2019)

[QUOTE="Trollwut, post: 4973851, member: 167005"

Noch vor einigen Jahren war bei mir schon ein einzelner Zander ein überragender Fang. Das Geheimnis? Üben, Erfahrungen sammeln, konsequent konzentriert Angeln, Vertrauen in Köder, Methode und Köderführung haben, anders als andere Angeln, das Gewässer kennen.
Das Gewässer muss natürlich auch was können - wenn ich aber dran denke, dass ich früher oft nur einen oder zwei Bisse am Tag hatte, dann lag das wohl eher an mir als am Gewässer.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

das kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin ja seit Jahrzehnten hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer und habe nebenbei den Hechten etwas nachgestellt oder auch wenn die Forellen gesperrt waren. Ich fing auch gut bis zufriedenstellend. Dann mauserte sich mein Sohn nach dem Studium zum ausgesprochenen Hechtspezialisten und mir gingen fast die Augen über, als ich sah, welche Möglichkeiten unsere heimischen Gewässer boten. Das hätte ich nie gedacht, nicht in Stückzahl und auch nicht in der Grösse. Ich bin immer noch ein Nebenbei-Hechtangler, habe aber von den Erfahrungen meines Sohnes mittlerweile partizipiert und meine Fangerfolge sind um etwa 100 Prozent gestiegen. An meinen Sohn komme ich allerdings nicht ran.
Es macht wirklich verdammt viel aus, sich mit einer Sache wirklich intensiv zu beschäftigen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jochen68 (23. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin ja seit Jahrzehnten hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer und habe nebenbei den Hechten etwas nachgestellt oder auch wenn die Forellen gesperrt waren. Ich fing auch gut bis zufriedenstellend. Dann mauserte sich mein Sohn nach dem Studium zum ausgesprochenen Hechtspezialisten und mir gingen fast die Augen über, als ich sah, welche Möglichkeiten unsere heimischen Gewässer boten. Das hätte ich nie gedacht, nicht in Stückzahl und auch nicht in der Grösse. Ich bin immer noch ein Nebenbei-Hechtangler, habe aber von den Erfahrungen meines Sohnes mittlerweile partizipiert und meine Fangerfolge sind um etwa 100 Prozent gestiegen. An meinen Sohn komme ich allerdings nicht ran.
> Es macht wirklich verdammt viel aus, sich mit einer Sache wirklich intensiv zu beschäftigen.
> ...



... das wiederum bestätige ICH. Die letzten Jahre beim Renkenfischen ab und zu mal einen netten Hecht-Beifang, vor allem beim Schleppen zum Fangplatz, teils auch mal richtige gute (Meter-)Fische. Jetzt habe ich mich wirklich mal systematisch auf Raubfisch konzentriert, probiert, gesucht, gefunden. Das Werfen entdeckt und es funkt prächtig. Ergebnis (neben einigen Barschen): 18 Hechte gemischter Größe in den letzten 5 Wochen. Ausgerechnet heute am letzten Saisontag ganz blöde Bisse, kein Hecht ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2019)

Heute Größentechnisch richtig zugeschlagen, Zander-PB um 14cm raufgesetzt.
Super Sache!


----------



## Bravissimo (26. Oktober 2019)

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein schöner Hecht.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zander-PB um 14cm raufgesetzt.



Glückwunsch zum neuen PB, 

Beileid, dass der Sprung so hoch war.  

@Bravissimo 

Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Beileid, dass der Sprung so hoch war.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat @Trollwut s Kollege dort beim Walleransitz schon 90+ Zander gefangen.
Das Gewässer hat Potential fürn Meter. 

Petri allen


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat @Trollwut s Kollege dort beim Walleransitz schon 90+ Zander gefangen.
> Das Gewässer hat Potential fürn Meter.
> 
> Petri allen



Das will ich ja nicht anzweifeln.  

Ich glaube nur, wenn die Sprünge sukzessive in wenigen cm erfolgen, freut man sich halt öfter über nen neuen PB, als bei 14cm am Stück.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt.

Mein erster Zander hatte direkt den Meter. 
Wird schwer zu toppen. 
Aber hab mich auch nicht beschwert 
Und freue mich auch über nen 40er


----------



## fishhawk (27. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

natürlich nimmt man, was man kriegt.

Ich hatte das Glück mich langsam an und dann über Metermarke ranzuarbeiten.

Und über nen PB hab ich mich immer mehr gefreut, als über nen Standardfisch.

Allerdings sind die Zeiten der großen Zander bei mir und meinen Bekannten längst vorbei.
Ich angel mittlerweile  gar nicht mehr auf die Glasaugen.

Beim Hecht hatte ich auch mal nen Sprung von 16cm drin.
Hab 15 Jahre gebraucht, den wieder zu toppen.

Hab mich zwar auch über Lucios gefreut,  die ein paar cm kürzer waren, aber ein PB war für mich immer was besonderes.

Aber das Interesse am Hechtangeln hab ich auch längst verloren, obwohl sie im Gegensatz zum Zander immer noch gut zu fangen wären. 

Mein Kumpel fängt nach wie vor jedes Jahr einige Granaten.

Ich wünsche Trollwut jedenfalls weiterhin viel Erfolg und ein zufriedenes Grinsen im Gesicht. Egal wie groß der Fisch nun ist.


----------



## blumax (27. Oktober 2019)

dieses wochenende gab es die 3 schöne fische


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri zum Dreier.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat @Trollwut s Kollege dort beim Walleransitz schon 90+ Zander gefangen.
> Das Gewässer hat Potential fürn Meter.
> 
> Petri allen




Danke für die Petris.
103cm Zander wurde hier schon gefangen, die Meterfische sind also auf jeden Fall da.

Ich fisch aber eigentlich nur kleinere Köder auf Barsche, Zander sind also eher Beifang.
Mit anderen, etwas größeren Ködern wären die auch regelmäßiger.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich fisch aber eigentlich nur kleinere Köder auf Barsche, Zander sind also eher Beifang.



Klein ist relativ, was verstehst du da drunter?


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Oktober 2019)

@Hering 58 
Dreier ist schon geil und wenn man dann noch ein wenig Zeit zum Angeln hat, perfekt.

Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Tigersclaw (30. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns spielen grade die Barsche verrückt.... macht richtig Spass ans Wasser  zu gehen






claw


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Klein ist relativ, was verstehst du da drunter?



Sorry für die späte antwort, jetzt erst gesehen. Meistens Köder um die 8cm rum.
Die großen Barsche saugen sich auch easy 12,5cm Köder rein, ich angel aber lieber auf Frequenz und fange dafür mehr kleinere.
Die größeren Zander hier haben auch keine Scheu vor großen Ködern, hatte erst kürzlich einen Zanderbiss beim Wallerangeln auf ein ca. 40cm großes Aalstück, Beifänge hatten wir früher beim Wallerangeln mit Köderfisch regelmäßig, da haben teilweise 65cm Zander 40cm Rotaugen attackiert.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. Oktober 2019)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Bei uns spielen grade die Barsche verrückt.... macht richtig Spass ans Wasser  zu gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Foto...


----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Fische bei schönem Wetter.
An alle Kollegen Petri


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2019)

Hallo,



świetlik schrieb:


> Schöne Fische bei schönem Wetter.



Das macht Laune.



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meistens Köder um die 8cm rum.



In den 80ern haben wir viele Großzander mit Mr. Twister 10cm gefangen. Gab damals auch wenig Auswahl an größeren Gummis.
Hab später dann auch viel mit 23er GuFi und 26er Nils Master gefischt, hat aber die Quote nicht gesteigert.

Hängt aber, wie du schon bemerkt hast, immer von den lokalen Gegebenheiten ab, was Erfolg bringt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. November 2019)

Ein Rapfen von gut 60cm von letztem WE Rhein, leider verwackelt, und ein schoener Barsch von gestern an der Saar. Koeder waren jeweils (relativ) ungewoehnlich: knallschwarz- rotglitter- farbener Billigcrank, und der Barsch mit nem braun, gruenen Turbotail am Dropshot- rig.


----------



## Papamopps (2. November 2019)

Heute mal wieder Spinnfischen gewesen...
Sohn und ich, jeder PB. 
Er 30 ich 32cm


----------



## świetlik (2. November 2019)

Heute nur kleine dabei


----------



## CaptainJoker (3. November 2019)

Der Hecht (65er) war wenig spektakulär, aber die 50er Forelle, die ich wenige Minuten vorher, mit dem gleichen Köder gefangen habe, war schon etwas bizarr. Ich hatte noch nie Forelle auf einen Hechtköder.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. November 2019)

So liebe Leute,
das sind die Gewinner des Monats Oktober:

@blumax 
@LennHH 
@Tigersclaw 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende November gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Orothred (4. November 2019)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern  

Hatte den hier am Freitag morgen. Klar, alles andere als beeindruckend groß, aber auf Tauwurm am Grund als Beifang, auch nicht alltäglich...


----------



## świetlik (4. November 2019)

Glückwunsch den Gewinner


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. November 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332287



Alter... warum drückst du so fest!!!


----------



## Orothred (4. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Alter... warum drückst du so fest!!!



Hab ich eigentlich nicht....wirkt eventuell komisch auf dem Foto 

Ich knick den Daumen auch ohne viel Druck so ab


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2019)




----------



## blumax (4. November 2019)

danke für die wobbler und noch zwei hechte von gestern


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. November 2019)

@blumax 
Glückwunsch zum Wobblerpaket und den schönen Hechten, die du regelmäßig fängst.
Was fischt du für einen Wobbler ?


----------



## blumax (4. November 2019)

danke wenn du den rohten und blauen wobbler meinst die fische ich nur an unseren dorfteiche die gab es mahl bei uns im baumarkt und die fangen bei uns wie blöde


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. November 2019)

Das ist offensichtlich, einer von beiden ist auch immer mit auf den Bilder, scheinen ja auch zu funzen.


----------



## Bilch (5. November 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Der Hecht (65er) war wenig spektakulär, aber die 50er Forelle, die ich wenige Minuten vorher, mit dem gleichen Köder gefangen habe, war schon etwas bizarr. Ich hatte noch nie Forelle auf einen Hechtköder.


Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Habe Forellen mit 30 g Effzett, 13,5 cm 4play usw. gefangen. Wenn man gezielt auf Grossforelle geht, können gerade große Köder den Erfolg bringen 
P.S. Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## CaptainJoker (5. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Habe Forellen mit 30 g Effzett, 13,5 cm 4play usw. gefangen. Wenn man gezielt auf Grossforelle geht, können gerade große Köder den Erfolg bringen
> P.S. Petri zu den schönen Fischen


Danke. War für mich die erste Forelle, als Beifang zu Hecht und dann noch so eine schöne, für zwei Personen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. November 2019)

Es wird wieder ein wenig schwerer die kleinen "Irokesen" zu finden bzw ans Band zu bekommen 

















Grüße Claw

Danke für den Zuspruch für das andere Foto und ich freu mich das ich den Monat gewonnen habe


----------



## Bergomi24 (5. November 2019)

Da es im Thread meiner Heimgewässer leider recht ruhig bezüglich Fangmeldungen geworden ist mal an dieser Stelle ein schöner 62er Zander von heute.


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. November 2019)

@Tigersclaw ,  Petri zu den schönen Barschen, tolle Fotos 

@Bergomi24 , Petri zum Zander, auch ein sehr schöner Zetti.


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. November 2019)

Danke ;-) und petrie an alle fänger ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2019)

Suchen, suchen, suchen.
Paar Würfe pro stelle, dann gleich weiter. Die barsche sind jeden Tag woanders, können überall und nirgends sein.
Wenn man se aber gefunden hat ist eigentlich jeder wurf ein biss.


----------



## phirania (7. November 2019)

Petri.
Schöne Strecke hast du da hingelegt.


----------



## jkc (8. November 2019)

Petri Leudde.

Heute gabs was gans besonderes bei mir.
Kräftiger Einschlag, paar Sekunden ordentlich Widerstand und dann dachte ich "hm, doch nur ein kleiner" da der Fisch sich die nächsten 20m einfach reinziehen ließ. Wie der Fisch dann unter der Rutenspitze war, merkte ich das irgendetwas nicht stimmt. Der Fisch stand noch ungewöhnlich  tief und fühlte sich plötzlich doch ziemlich gewichtig an. Ich bin fast am Rad gedreht wie ich dann das erste Mal in den Kescher geschaut habe.





20 Jahre befische ich das Gewässer jetzt und es ist mein erster Zander dort.
Ich weiß, dass die Zander dort deutlich massiger daherkommen als z.B. am Rhein, aber das Vieh übertraf irgendwie alle Vorstellungen.
















Einfach eine unfassbare Maschine.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2019)

Meine Fresse, was für eine Kanone. Traumhaft 
Fettes Petri JK


----------



## Deep Down (8. November 2019)

Petri, geiler Zander!


----------



## Seele (8. November 2019)

@jkc hast dir verdient, Petri.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2019)

@jkc,
Petri Heil zum "Moppelchen"!
Auch sehenswert dieser Lappen von Gummifisch (23cm?), nix mit 10cm Zanderwürmchen, wie man sie sonst bei den Kollegen sieht.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. November 2019)

Petri auch von mir, super Fisch!


----------



## jkc (8. November 2019)

Danke Leute, ich befgreife den Fisch immernoch nicht.
Köder war ein Pig Shad in 26cm, allerdings habe ich damit nicht gezielt auf Zander geangelt, was bei der Bestandsdichte ohnehin Zeitverschwendung wäre.
Trotzdem scheuen solche Zander vergleichbar voluminöse Köder öfter Mal nicht. Auf dem sich unterhalb anschließenden Flußstück habe ich schon einige Zander auf voluminöse Köder gefangen und einer davon hatte ne knapp 30cm große Schleie im Magen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bilch (8. November 2019)

@jkc, hier kann aber wirklich dickes Petri sagen


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. November 2019)

@jkc Das ist mal ein ordentliches Fass  DICKES Petri


----------



## Fruehling (8. November 2019)

Petri, JK! 

Pig Shads rulen, oh ja!


----------



## jkc (8. November 2019)

Ich finde die nach wie vor (viel) zu teuer, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich aktuell relativ viel damit angel. Nachgekauft wird aber nur wenn's irgendwo nen Sonderpreis gibt.

Nochmals danke.


----------



## feko (8. November 2019)

leider schlechtes bild aber möchte auch mal n dicken Zander zeigen.
vg


----------



## phirania (8. November 2019)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger....
Sind ja richtig fette Kirschen dabei.


----------



## alexpp (8. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke Leute, ich befgreife den Fisch immernoch nicht.
> Köder war ein Pig Shad in 26cm, allerdings habe ich damit nicht gezielt auf Zander geangelt, was bei der Bestandsdichte ohnehin Zeitverschwendung wäre.
> Trotzdem scheuen solche Zander vergleichbar voluminöse Köder öfter Mal nicht. Auf dem sich unterhalb anschließenden Flußstück habe ich schon einige Zander auf voluminöse Köder gefangen und einer davon hatte ne knapp 30cm große Schleie im Magen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Andererseits geht auch schon mal ein 1,20m Hecht auf einen vergleichsweise kleinen und leichten 4er Mepps Spinner. Sieht bei Zandern ähnlich aus, große Zander nehmen bekanntlich auch kleine Köder. Und @Taxidermist , @jkc hätte mit 10cm Würmchen womöglich schon mehr große Zander gefangen


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2019)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2019)

Hallo,

Petri auch von mir.



phirania schrieb:


> Sind ja richtig fette Kirschen dabei.



Kann man wohl sagen, die stehen gut im Futter.



alexpp schrieb:


> hätte mit 10cm Würmchen womöglich schon mehr große Zander gefangen



Der 10cm MrTwister hat mir früher viele Großzander gebracht, auch der eine oder andere Meterhecht hat sich im Sommer mal das Ding geschnappt.. Als dann das Angebot an Gummiködern breiter wurde, habe ich auch mal intensiver mit 23er GuFis gefischt, hat aber meine Quote nicht erhöht.

Erstaunlich für mich war, dass sich relativ häufig auch Zander der 60cm-Klasse auf das Teil gestürzt haben.

Mittlerweile nutze ich die Dinger nur noch zum gezielten Hechtangeln, denn besonders bequem ist das Fischen damit nicht.

Pauschalaussagen kann man schwer treffen. Das kann vom Gewässer, der Jahreszeit usw. abhängen.

Bei JKCs Zander hat es jedenfalls gepasst.  Was mit anderen Ködern, Techniken etc. möglich gewesen wäre, kann niemand sagen.

Macht auch irgendwie den Reiz des Angelns aus.


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. November 2019)

@jkc fette Granate, Petri.
Habe vor 2Wochen auch einen Endsiebziger gefangen und der Einschlag war brachial, das war schon Tock mehr.
Aber ähnlich wir bei dir, kam danach nicht der erwartete Drill.
Glückwunsch nochmal.


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2019)

Hallo,



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> der Einschlag war brachial, das war schon Tock mehr.



Hatte damals auch den Eindruck, dass die Bisse auf Großköder heftiger waren.

Bei den Twistern bekam man oft auch nen Großzander kaum mit,  denn wir hatten damals auch nur Monoschnüre und normale Spinnruten zur Verfügung.  Möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Bisse damals unbemerkt blieben.


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2019)

An einem harten Tag hängt der Fangerfolg an kleinsten Faktoren, die sich mitunter gar nicht einfach erkennen lassen. Halbe Kurbelumdrehung mehr, Köder schneller starten lassen, zwei Gramm mehr oder weniger am Köder. Wenns hart auf hart kommt schneidert wie heute einer, während der andere zweistellig fängt. Zum Glück war ich heute der Andere.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> An einem harten Tag hängt der Fangerfolg an kleinsten Faktoren, die sich mitunter gar nicht einfach erkennen lassen. Halbe Kurbelumdrehung mehr, Köder schneller starten lassen, zwei Gramm mehr oder weniger am Köder. Wenns hart auf hart kommt schneidert wie heute einer, während der andere zweistellig fängt. Zum Glück war ich heute der Andere.


Dickes Petri Trollwut


----------



## świetlik (9. November 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 332620


Petri zum Zander.


----------



## świetlik (9. November 2019)

@Hering 58  danke


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2019)

Hallo,

Petri auch von mir.

Vom Korpulenzfaktor her ist der Kontrastprogramm zu den vorherigen Bildern, trotzdem ein schöner Fisch und gut in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2019)

Hallo,



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenns hart auf hart kommt schneidert wie heute einer, während der andere zweistellig fängt. Zum Glück war ich heute der Andere.



Petri, fragt man sich nur, warum sich der Andere nicht irgendwann anpasst, wenn er weiß, woran es liegt.


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri, fragt man sich nur, warum sich der Andere nicht irgendwann anpasst, wenn er weiß, woran es liegt.



Eben das war ja das Problem. Ich konnte nicht wirklich erkennen, was der feine Unterschied war. Gegen Ende gat er genau so gefischt wie ich.
Dass es an irgendwas gelegen haben muss ist aber bei dem Ergebnis ja deutlich.


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Vom Korpulenzfaktor her ist der Kontrastprogramm zu den vorherigen Bildern


Was willst du damit sagen? 
Und danke


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. November 2019)

Na,

ich lese das so: Dein Zander recht schlank und die anderen Zander recht feist!

Grussen Michael


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

Heute andere Kaliber 
70cm, der von gestern hatte 60cm.


----------



## blumax (10. November 2019)

zwei hechte von gesten heute ging nix


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2019)

63 und 68


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. November 2019)

Und der 68er wollte noch abhauen. 
Petri.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und der 68er wollte noch abhauen.
> Petri.



Jo 

Petri dank.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2019)

Hallo,



świetlik schrieb:


> 70cm, der von gestern hatte 60cm



Petri, der 70er steht wieder deutlich besser im Futter.



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und der 68er wollte noch abhauen



Bei dem zeigen auch die Pupillen nach unten, wenn das Bild nicht täuscht.


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. November 2019)

mal wieder ein Irokese aus der Elbe 






Wobei das große Fressen hier vorbei ist...Die Frequenz und Durchschnittsgröße ist deutlich zurück gegangen.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2019)

Moin und Petri,

hier sind sie aktuell voll dabei. Bei fast jedem  Trip gibt es schöne Fische selbst wenn es nur kurz raus geht. Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt + 3bft Windstärken machten es gestern Abend aber nicht gerade angenehm. Hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, denn beim Test eines Eigenbauköders gab es nach wenigen Minuten ein weiteres Saisonhighlight mit nem Meter5.























Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (13. November 2019)

Mal wieder gute Fische hier. 
Und früh am Morgen im Bus kann ich wieder so ne Granate von @jkc  bewundern. 
Besonders cool, da auf einen selbst gebauten Köder gefangen. 

Petri allen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. November 2019)

[QUOTE



Bei dem zeigen auch die Pupillen nach unten, wenn das Bild nicht täuscht.[/QUOTE]


Und ?


----------



## świetlik (13. November 2019)

@jkc Petri.
Wenn man die Fotos sieht, hat man Bock auf Hecht zu gehen.


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin und Petri,
> 
> hier sind sie aktuell voll dabei. Bei fast jedem  Trip gibt es schöne Fische selbst wenn es nur kurz raus geht. Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt + 3bft Windstärken machten es gestern abend aber nicht gerade angenehm. Hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, denn beim Test eines Eigenbauköders gab es nach wenigen Minuten ein weiteres Saisonhighlight mit nem Meter5.
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri
DAS ist ja mal ne Granate....


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. November 2019)

Konnte heut mit dem letzten Wurf (musste auf Arbeit) meinen PB um 1 cm auf 41 cm verbessern 











Grüße

Ach ja Wobbler sind gut angekommen... danke nochmals


----------



## świetlik (13. November 2019)

@Tigersclaw Petri.
Bei mir dauert der berühmte letzte Wurf meistens 1std.


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. November 2019)

@świetlik Lach wenn ich einen gewissen Puffer habe, dann habe ich bestimmt 1000 letzte Würfe  Aber bei meiner Arbeit kann/sollte ich keine Sekunde zu spät kommen. Was meinst du, wie hart es ist, seinen PB zu fangen und dann aufhören zu müssen


----------



## MarkusZ (15. November 2019)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> hart es ist, seinen PB zu fangen und dann aufhören zu müssen



Stell ich mir sehr entspannt vor.  Da kann man eigentlich mit einem breiten innerlichen Grinsen in die Arbeit gehen.

Schlimmer  wäre es für mich, wenn nach längerer Durststrecke die Fische endlich gefunden sind, und man nach dem ersten Biss einpacken müsste.


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)




----------



## MarkusZ (15. November 2019)

Petri,  aber ich würde da zu nem Bräter raten, da zieht der Fisch gleichmäßiger durch und gibt auch weniger Sauerei auf dem Kochfeld.


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)




----------



## Tigersclaw (15. November 2019)

Stimmt..wobei mal ehrlich...

Eigentlich ist es immer doof, das angeln beenden zu müssen ;-)


----------



## świetlik (15. November 2019)

@Bocinegro Petri zum 60ger


----------



## blumax (16. November 2019)

heut wider ans wasser und 2 fische verloren einer kam raus also 2-1 fürn fisch


----------



## świetlik (16. November 2019)

@blumax Petri 
Ich bin noch am  überlegen wo und auf was ich morgen los gehe. 
Zander Tock macht süchtig aber stark kämpfende Hecht macht auch Spass.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. November 2019)

blumax schrieb:


> heut wider ans wasser und 2 fische verloren einer kam raus also 2-1 fürn fisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## blumax (17. November 2019)

danke heut morgen ans wasser wollte schauen wie der neue wobbler leuft und er hat auch gleich gefangen


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

War zäh Heute Mittag, hebe zwei Stunden lang das ganze Farbspektrum abgeangelt. beim packen dann gedacht Knallig orange war nicht dabei. Also UV longshad drauf, letzter Versuch. Vorher bestimmt 30 mal die Stelle angeworfen in allen Farben und dann direkter Biss


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. November 2019)

Dickes Petri zu den ganzen Fängen 

---------

Ich selbst komme momentan kaum ans Wasser, was mich echt wohl ein wenig nervt, weil gerade die heiße Zeit ist.
Letztes Wochenende war das Freestyle Groningen Event, bei dem ich leider nur zwei Wertungsfische fangen konnte.









Gestern Nachmittag bin ich nur kurz raus gekommen. Es gab lediglich einen Fisch und der hing beim raus holen der Ruten einfach dran. Es war kein Biss zu sehen, nix. Glück gehabt


----------



## Bilch (18. November 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag bin ich nur kurz raus gekommen. Es gab lediglich einen Fisch und der hing beim raus holen der Ruten einfach dran. Es war kein Biss zu sehen, nix. Glück gehabt


Toller Hecht; hast Du sie auf KöFi gefangen? 
Warum ist die Afterflosse so mit Blut befleckt?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Warum ist die Afterflosse so mit Blut befleckt?


Das habe ich mich auch beim Foto gefragt. Und dann gesehen, dass beide meinen kleinen Finger (warum auch immer) am bluten waren. Habe ich nichts von bemerkt vorher.
Gefangen auf Stint, wie alle Fische der letzten Woche. Weißfische und andere Meeresfische klappen momentan nicht bei mir.


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. November 2019)

@Dennis Knoll Petrie... und mal ehrlich.. wenn ich solche fische regelmäßig fangen würde... setzt ich auch so ne mütze auf @bild 3


----------



## świetlik (18. November 2019)

die Mütze macht den Unterschied


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. November 2019)

Wie oft hast du den Hecht dieses Jahr gefangen? 3-4 mal?


----------



## Pupser (19. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du den Hecht dieses Jahr gefangen? 3-4 mal?



Na, mindestens mehr als zwei mal, siehe Post #520


----------



## jkc (19. November 2019)

Öhm. Gibst nen Trick wie ich mir die Beitragsnummer anzeigen lassen kann? Zumindest hier aufm Handy ist sie nicht zu sehen....

Petri an alle wo fangen. Ich bin jetzt 4 Tage / 20 Angelstunden ohne Fisch mit überhaupt nur einem einzigen (Fehl-)Biss am Ende der Angelzeit. Irgendwer hat hier den Schalter auf "aus" gestellt.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Öhm. Gibst nen Trick wie ich mir die Beitragsnummer anzeigen lassen kann? Zumindest hier aufm Handy ist sie nicht zu sehen....
> 
> Petri an alle wo fangen. Ich bin jetzt 4 Tage / 20 Angelstunden ohne Fisch mit überhaupt nur einem einzigen (Fehl-)Biss am Ende der Angelzeit. Irgendwer hat hier den Schalter auf "aus" gestellt.



Hallo,

hast Du es mal mit einem Effzett probiert? Mache ich immer, wenn die auf mein Wobblersortiment nicht reagieren wollen, meist mit gutem Erfolg.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (19. November 2019)

Danke, aber ne, habe ich nicht. Ich fische auch nix unter 20, eher 25cm aktuell. Wenn dann soll's schon richtig rasseln son Fischchen unter 70 schockt mich eh nicht.
Mutmaßlich ist der Trigger aktuell ultralangsame Führung, da ist der Effzett dann eh raus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pupser (19. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Öhm. Gibst nen Trick wie ich mir die Beitragsnummer anzeigen lassen kann? Zumindest hier aufm Handy ist sie nicht zu sehen....




https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...nsored-by-quantum.343996/page-26#post-4973446


----------



## Forelle74 (19. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Öhm. Gibst nen Trick wie ich mir die Beitragsnummer anzeigen lassen kann? Zumindest hier aufm Handy ist sie nicht zu sehen....
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Einfach Querformat wählen.


----------



## jkc (19. November 2019)

Jou, thx

...und dann ist's das 4. Mal.


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2019)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> .und dann ist's das 4. Mal.



In diesem Jahr.


----------



## świetlik (19. November 2019)

@jkc bitte : effzett Spinner 20er.
Probieren kann man. Wenn man gute Gerät hat. Wegen Druck was er erzeugt.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

Hallo,

bei meiner Empfehlung für jkc habe ich allerdings den Effzett Blinker gemeint. Welcher für mich, basierend auf fast 60 jähriger Erfahrung einer der besten Hechtköder überhaupt ist und das über Jahrzehnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## świetlik (19. November 2019)

@Lajos1 Ich habe gedacht Spinner geht immer. 
Auf Blinker habe ich diesen Jahr nur ein Hecht rausgeholt.


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Welcher für mich, basierend auf fast 60 jähriger Erfahrung einer der besten Hechtköder überhaupt ist und das über Jahrzehnte....



Welche anderen Hechtköder hast Du gefischt?


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> @Lajos1 Ich habe gedacht Spinner geht immer.
> Auf Blinker habe ich diesen Jahr nur ein Hecht rausgeholt.



Hallo,

Spinner sind ja auch gut. Früher, als die Auswahl noch nicht so groß war, so vor etwa 40 Jahren, hatte ich zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht hauptsächlich drei Köder dabei: den Big S (damals ein sehr günstiger Wobbler, kostete 6,90 DM, die Abu Hilo und die Rapala gingen etwa beim doppelten Preis an), den Mepps 5 in Silber (13,5 Gramm) und eben den Effzett-Blinker in 30 Gramm. Das genügte für gutes Hechtfischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> habe ich allerdings den Effzett Blinker gemeint. Welcher für mich, basierend auf fast 60 jähriger Erfahrung einer der besten Hechtköder überhaupt ist



Den gab es früher auch in einer Light-Version, die nur 2/3 vom Original wog. Mit dem hab ich in einigen Gewässern noch besser gefangen, als mit dem Original.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> hast Du es mal mit einem Effzett probiert? Mache ich immer, wenn die auf mein Wobblersortiment nicht reagieren wollen, meist mit gutem Erfolg



In MVP hab ich mal mit einem polnischen Nachbau in Nationalfarbe meinen Kumpel und die Boote um uns rum ziemlich nass gemacht.  Als auf Gummi, Wobbler, Jerkbait etc. nichts ging, halt mal dieses Teil draufgemacht und dann Schlag auf Schlag gefangen. Als einziger im Umkreis.

Es gibt halt manchmal so Tage, das lässt sich schwer erklären.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Welche anderen Hechtköder hast Du gefischt?


 
Hallo,

siehe Antwort an swietlik.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hatte neulich auch so einen Tag an unserem grossen Baggersee; erst ein paar Stunden mit verschiedenen Wobblern (welche an und für sich auch gut gehen) absolut nichts. Dann mit dem 30 Gramm Effzett in gut zwei Stunden 9 Kontakte, wovon ich 7 verwerten konnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2019)

Kernige Ansage, Lajos! Da könnte man echt meinen, man hätte vom Hechtangeln keinen Plan...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kernige Ansage, Lajos! Da könnte man echt meinen, man hätte vom Hechtangeln keinen Plan...



Hallo,

einen hundertprozentigen Plan gibt es nie beim Fischen, weder auf Hecht, Forelle oder sonst noch was. Ich habe bei bestem Lehrbuchwetter schon nichts gefangen und bei eigentlich wenig optimalen Wetter gut. Gerade die Hechte können mitunter sehr launisch sein. Oder nehmen wir mal die frühere Regel, die, die einem immer die alten Angler erzählt haben: je kälter das Wetter, deso besser beisst der Hecht. Was habe ich in jungen Jahren gefroren, weil ich das glaubte. Heute weiss ich, dass die besten Monate auf Hecht, zumindest bei uns hier der Mai und Juni sowie der September und Oktober sind. Sicher geht es im November, Dezember, Januar und bis Mitte Februar (dann ist erstmal Schluss bei uns) auch ganz gut, aber nie so gut wie eben im Mai, Juni, September und Oktober.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einen hundertprozentigen Plan gibt es nie beim Fischen, weder auf Hecht, Forelle oder sonst noch was....



Das ist der Punkt!

Weshalb das:


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...bei meiner Empfehlung für jkc habe ich allerdings den Effzett Blinker gemeint. Welcher für mich, basierend auf fast 60 jähriger Erfahrung einer der besten Hechtköder überhaupt ist und das über Jahrzehnte....



obwohl Du regelmäßig lediglich drei Köder gefischt hast, nur BlaBla ist.


----------



## świetlik (19. November 2019)

Ich probiere immer softbait, hartbait und immer Spinner auch wenn nur drei Würfe.
Und meistens diesen was auf Foto oben : Beitrag 637


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2019)

Mann's Stretch 1-?


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt!
> 
> Weshalb das:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich weiss nicht was Du ausdrücken willst. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich, vor so rund 40 Jahren *hauptsächlich* mit diesen drei Ködern gefischt habe. Nun heisst hauptsächlich ja nicht ausschließlich und vor so 40 Jahren hatte ich schon knapp 20 Jahren Angelerfahrung und natürlich auch etliche andere Köder ausprobiert. Die Auswahl damals war ja auch nicht annähernd so gross wie heute und der Big S war damals, vor rund 40 Jahren, etwas ganz Neues. Neuen Ködern war ich immer aufgeschlossen und probiere da auch entsprechend welche aus und habe durchaus auch etliche gute Wobbler. 
Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass bei allen moderneren und auch guten Ködern es eben auch Tage/Zeiten gibt, da bringen die nichts und da kann das alte Blech manchmal richtig der Bringer sein. Habe ich schon oft erlebt.
Und Köder für Hechte habe ich bestimmt 50 verschiedene und auch alle schon gefischt, da sind manche richtig gute dabei, manche weniger gut, aber zu den richtig guten gehört auch heute noch der Effzett Blinker. Was daran nur BlaBla sein soll - ich weiss es nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (19. November 2019)

Dann lies oben einfach nochmal nach. 

Wer hauptsächlich drei Köder fischt und dann behauptet, einer davon wäre einer der besten Hechtköder überhaupt - und das über Jahrzehnte - läßt mich an meinem Verständnis bzgl. effektiver Hechtangelei zweifeln.

Sicher gibt es Tage, da scheinen die Hechte wie festgenagelt an ihrem Standort, was man mit lauten oder auch sehr gut das Licht reflektierenden Ködern ändern kann. Allerdings sind das nach meiner Erfahrung die Ausnahmen und eben nicht, wie von dir dargestellt, die Regel.

Leute, die solche "Blechgeschichten" glaubten und deshalb nur Spinner bzw. Blinker einsetzten, als ich mit ihnen am Wasser war, gingen in 9 von 10 Fällen als zweite Sieger nach Hause. Große Spinnerbaits stellen hier eine Ausnahme dar, denn die bieten, neben o.g. Reizen, nunmal auch deutlich mehr Druckwelle und Silhouette.

Beim Big S, der, verglichen mit anderen aktuellen Hechtködern, mittlerweile ja gar nicht mehr groß ist, war die Situation eine andere, denn es war der erste wirklich laute Köder durch eingebaute Rasselkugeln. Ein Merkmal, was ab und zu immer noch gut funktioniert. Übrigens ganz gleich, wie groß der Köder ist. Jedem Interessierten kann ich hier wärmstens den 1- von Mann's (die Knutschkugel!) ans Herz legen. Denn die Dinger sind immer wieder für wahre Sternstunden gut, obwohl sie recht klein sind!

Allerdings sollte in den meisten Fällen leise die Devise sein, denn laut rasselnde Rotaugen habe ich noch nicht durchs Wasser schwimmen sehen und Hechte sind nicht blöd...


----------



## alexpp (19. November 2019)

Euch beiden fehlen anscheinend die Streitereien übers Klima.
Wenn die Bedingungen passen, fische ich auf Hecht hauptsächlich mit Blinkern und Spinnern.  Nur der Drall in der Schnur nervt ein wenig, wegen mir bitte keine Diskussion zum Thema. Ich muss gestehen, noch keine neueren Sachen wie Spinnerbaits und Chatterbaits probiert zu haben  ist aber fest vorgenommen.


----------



## Mikesch (20. November 2019)

@Lajos1 u. @Fruehling ,
ihr redet (schreibt) aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

Nein.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> und deshalb nur Spinner bzw. Blinker einsetzten, als ich mit ihnen am Wasser war, gingen in 9 von 10 Fällen als zweite Sieger nach Hause.



Womit die Theorie von Lajos bestätigt wäre.

Es gibt eben auch Tage, wo der Blinker vorn liegt.  Leute die konsequent auf Old-School-Köder wie Blinker und Spinner verzichten, schränken damit eben ihre Fangmöglichkeiten ein.

Gibt aber eben auch Angler, die das gelassen sehen und Fische eben auf die Art und Weise fangen wollen, die ihnen taugt, sonst eben nicht.
Da gehöre ich auch dazu.  

Den Effzett gibt es seit über 80 Jahren als Original und in diversen Kopien. Er wird nach wie vor mit Erfolg gefischt, da kann man ihm wohl die Fängigkeit nicht absprechen.

Den Köder, der in jedem Gewässer, zu jeder Zeit bei jedem Angler erfolgreich ist, den gibt es wahrscheinlich gar nicht.

Hab es auch schon erlebt, dass Angler A mit Köder A super gefangen hat, während Angler B mit dem gleichen Köder in die Röhre geguckt hat.
Bei vielen Spinnködern muss auch das Gerät und die Köderführung passen, damit er seine Vorteile ausspielen kann.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls erfolgreiche Angeltage mit den Ködern, die ihr mögt und denen ihr vertraut.


----------



## Pupser (20. November 2019)

Ging es hier in diesem Thread nicht darum, gefangene Raubfische zusammen mit Fotos kund zu tun und nicht darum Köder zu diskutieren oder Angelfertigkeiten anderer in frage zustellen?


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Womit die Theorie von Lajos bestätigt wäre.
> 
> Es gibt eben auch Tage, wo der Blinker vorn liegt.  Leute die konsequent auf Old-School-Köder wie Blinker und Spinner verzichten, schränken damit eben ihre Fangmöglichkeiten ein....



Welche seiner Theorien meinst Du?

Davon, grundsätzlich auf Blech zu verzichten, schrieb niemand. Davon, diesen Old-School-Ködern das allein Seligmachende abzusprechen, sehr wohl.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2019)

hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Davon, diesen Old-School-Ködern das allein Seligmachende abzusprechen, sehr wohl.



Da scheinst du aber der einzige zu sein, der das so interpretiert.  Das sei dir aber vergönnt.


----------



## Deep Down (20. November 2019)

Selbst das ist wissenschaftlich schon getestet worden!
2 Angler, einer mit Blinker und einer mit Gufi auf einem Boot. Im Einsatz mehrere Bootsbesatzungen.
Für eine definierte Zeit (15min) wurde ein Spot ausgegangelt, wobei jeder ums Boot herumangelte, dann wurde versetzt.
Das Ergebnis war wohl: Anfangs räumte der Blinker ab, bis die Hechte dann vermehrt wohl nur noch auf den Gufi bissen, der dann im Gesamtergebnis auch die größte Fangmenge erzielte.

Wen es interessiert:https://www.ifishman.de/publikation...lerische-fangbarkeit-von-hechten-esox-lucius/


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

@fishhawk Sehr großzügig... 

@Deep Down Danke!


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2019)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Selbst das ist *wissenschaftlich *schon getestet worden!



Die Untersuchung fand unter Nutzung eines „Freilandtelemetrielabors“ statt, das in einem kleinen natürlichen See in Brandenburg installiert wurde

Kann man aber nicht so einfach auf alle Gewässertypen, Jahreszeiten und Angler übertragen.  Außerdem fehlen dann ja andere Köder , wie Hardbaits, Spinnerbaits, Köderfische etc. .

Wenn ich daraus Schlussfolgerungen ziehen sollte, wäre das, dass man grundsätzlich mit Blinker starten und dann später auf Gummi wechseln sollte, um seine Fänge zu optimieren.

So bin ich aber nicht gestrickt.  Ich bin kein Fangoptimierer, der nach Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung fischt. Ich Angle auf die Art und Weise und mit dem Köder, der mir am besten in den Kram passt.  Es gibt Tage, da wechsle ich bei Beissflaute gar nicht.  An anderen Tagen fische ich meine Köderbox durch.

Angeln soll m.E. Spaß machen und ein Schneidertag bringt wieder etwas Demut zurück.  Dafür freue ich mich übern nächsten Fang umso mehr.

Aber jeder so wie es ihm gefällt, Patentrezepte gibt es nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Angeln soll m.E. Spaß machen und ein Schneidertag bringt wieder etwas Demut zurück.  Dafür freue ich mich übern nächsten Fang umso mehr....



Das ist der Punkt!
Reist man zu dritt 250km zum Hecht, pfeift man auf Demut, denn die kann man sich mit deutlich weniger Aufwand auch hier vor Ort holen. 

Ich schrieb weiter oben nicht ohne Grund von Effizienz.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Reist man zu dritt 250km zum Hecht, pfeift man auf Demut, denn die kann man sich mit deutlich weniger Aufwand auch hier vor Ort holen



War mit meinem Kumpel 15 Jahre lang einmal jährlich ne Woche auf den Bodden unterwegs.  Anfahrt 700km.

Wir haben meist mit diversen Gufis, XXl-Twistern, Wobblern, Jerkbaits etc. gefischt. Wir hatten den Eindruck, dass bestimmte Köder zu bestimmten Bedingungen schon oft fängiger waren als andere, aber Pauschalaussagen ließen sich da nicht treffen. Das konnte je nach Stelle, Strömung, Tageszeit, etc. auch wechseln.  Und manchmal hat eben auch der Blinker noch den Tag gerettet.

Demut war dann, wenn wir wegen Wind, Nebel etc.   nicht auslaufen durften.

Im heimischen Vereinsgewässer  habe ich deutlich weniger Köder im Einsatz und wechsle auch wesentlich seltener, wenn nichts geht. Da sind bei meiner Art zu Angeln Schneidertage eh häufiger als Fangtage. Aber wenn einer zuschnappt, dann meist ein Guter.

Soll jeder so fischen, wie es ihm Spaß macht, mit dem Köder, dem er vertraut.

Dass der Effzett über allen thront hat hier niemand behauptet.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

Dann lies auch Du weiter oben nochmal hin...


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann lies auch Du weiter oben nochmal hin...



Die Buchstaben kann ich wohl entziffern, aber scheinbar interpretieren wir die Bedeutung anders.


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2019)

Könnt ihr dazu bitte ein neues Thema eröffnen?!


----------



## Seele (20. November 2019)

@Frühling du steigerst dich da in was völlig sinnloses rein. Einfach akzteptieren, dass es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt. 
Es wird immer so sein, dass der flexible Angler die Nase vorn hat. Und damit meine ich nicht, alle 5 Minuten den Köder zu wechseln sondern sich dem Gewässer und den Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Z.B. Wenn auf Wobbler gar nichts geht, nicht noch das 12. Wobblermodell hin hängen, sondern auch mal einen Blinken versuchen.


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> @Frühling du steigerst dich da in was völlig sinnloses rein. Einfach akzteptieren, dass es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt....



Auch für dich einen Punkt!

Allerdings habe nicht ich einen Köder als den Topköder empfohlen, der seit Jahrzehnten alle anderen hinter sich läßt, sondern genau diese Aussage angezweifelt.

So herum wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Welche anderen Hechtköder hast Du gefischt?



Hallo,

also, wenn Du mein bisheriges Anglerleben in Bezug auf Hecht meinst, ich war gerade in meinem Anglerzimmer im Keller und wollte da mal genau nachschauen. Ich habe das nach gut 5 Minuten aufgegeben. Um hier eine detaillierte Antwort zu geben, bräuchte ich für eine halbwegs genaue Bestandsaufahme einen halben Tag.
Also dann in etwa: ich habe von rund 50 verschiedenen Herstellern etwa 300-350 verschiedene Wobbler, rund 100 Spinner, etwa ebensoviele Blinker, so rund 20 nicht genau definierbare Hechtköder dazu so etwa 50 Gummifische (mit denen bin ich nie richtig warm geworden). Ja im Laufe der Jahrzehnte sammelt sich einiges an, wozu ich auch erwähnen muss, dass ich nur in zweiter Linie Hechtangler bin. In erster Linie bin ich Fliegenfischer, hauptsächlich auf Salmoniden.
Zu dem Big S von damals noch, da Du der extra erwähnt hast, den fische ich nur noch selten. Das Rasselding ging die ersten paar Jahre richtig gut, dann kam die Rasselinflation der anderen Hersteller und dann waren diese Rasselsachen eher kontraproduktiv.
Ich glaube schon, dass ich etwas beurteilen kann, ob ein Köder was taugt. Schließlich fische ich ja nicht erst seit gestern auf Hecht. Wirklich gute Wobbler so aus den letzten 10 Jahren waren da z.B. der X-treme Action Jointed Shad von Rapala, der K3 von Hybrida, von Salmo der Perch in beiden Ausführungen, der Fatso, der Pike und allen voran, Salmo Warrior in der schwimmenden Version, welcher leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird, aber da habe ich mich eingedeckt, da komme ich in keinen Engpass, selbst wenn ich noch in zwanzig Jahren zum Angeln gehen kann.
Aber wirklich gut war eben dazwischen immer wieder, wie ich eben im Laufe von fast 60 Jahren feststellen konnte, eben auch der Effzett und den habe ich immer in der Box dabei, wenns auf Hecht geht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (20. November 2019)

Endlich d'accord, Lajos! 

Las sich anfangs halt ganz anders.


----------



## fishhawk (20. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Las sich anfangs halt ganz anders.



Also ich hab das nie anders verstanden.

Schwamm drüber und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Endlich d'accord, Lajos!
> 
> Las sich anfangs halt ganz anders.



Hallo,

nein, ich gab jkc nur einen Ratschlag, nach diesem ich meist verfahre, wenn ich z.B. in drei Stunden schon 3-5 Wobbler ausprobiert habe und nichts war und da hat mich eben der Effzett selten enttäuscht. Im Gegenteil oft war ich von dem Ergebnis richtig überrascht. 
Zu den 3 Ködern noch (Big S, Mepps 5, Effzett 30 Gramm), welche ich vor so rund 40 Jahren bevorzugt benutzte, nun auf diese Köder fing ich halt, wenn ich z.B. an die Wörnitz ging, von fünf Tagen viermal Hechte. Warum sollte ich da gross experimentieren? Ich hatte zu dieser Zeit auch einige ABU-HILO sowie etliche Rapala im Sortiment, aber die waren eben nicht ganz so gut, wie der Big S, zumindest die ersten Jahre nicht. Hinzu kommt noch, dass bei einem Verlust eben der Big S nur die Hälfte kostete wie die anderen Wobbler.
Ich kannte einen sehr erfolgreichen Schleppfischer, welcher hauptsächlich auf den oberbayerischen Seen auf Hecht schleppte. Der überraschte mich auch mit seiner Köderwahl und hier wahrscheinlich auch die meisten. Der nahm als Köder, er schleppte mit zwei Ruten, nur einen Mepps 5 und einen Mepps 3, beide in Silber und das praktisch jahrzehntelang und der Erfolg gab ihm recht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bonobo (20. November 2019)

Ein halbstarker Holländer...

Medium 65257 anzeigen
Nächster Tag. Gleiche Stelle, gleicher Köder, gleicher Fisch!

Medium 65256 anzeigen


----------



## blumax (20. November 2019)

heut in der pause kurz an teich und der gute kam raus


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. November 2019)

Moin Moin, 
gestern Abend am Rhein bei Düsseldorf, 
23Uhr und gefühlten -10°,
3 Zander, 44,46 und 52cm.
Kalt aber erfolgreich und konnte dann zufrieden Bubu machen.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. November 2019)

Sorry,
mit den Bildern üben wir nochmal.


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Schöne Fische Petri, ich hab keine gefunden die letzten 2 Tage. Weder Barsche noch Zander auch nur 3 Bisse davon ein schöner Döbel den ich durch nen Baum drillen musste. Sind aber aber auch nicht zuletzt die Temperaturen die mich von konzentriertem intensiv angeln abhalten


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. November 2019)

Petri zum schönen Döbel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. November 2019)

war ein super angeln


----------



## MarkusD_08 (23. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir, aus den letzten Wochen.

Auf Barsch läuft es dieses Jahr ganz gut.
Die Fressphasen sind bei uns im Moment  schon relativ kurz, aber wenn man so einen Trupp erwischt, dann kommen schöne Fische heraus. Die nächsten Tage soll es wieder etwas wärmer werden. Vielleicht klappt es da ja nochmal? !

Dieses Jahr kamen die besseren Fische irgendwie nur auf Gummifische bis max. 6 cm. Wenn ich größere Köder nutz(t)e ist Ruhe bzw. gaaaanz selten mal ein Fisch, genauso bei Wobblern oder Blech.
... ist schon irgendwie komisch.

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. November 2019)

Petri allen Fängern, 
1 Zander von 56cm, am Freitagabend. 
Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität,  war sehr dunkel und der Blitz nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. November 2019)

Petri an alle Glücklichen Fänger.
Endlich ging es gestern nach Feierabend nochmal für 2 Stunden an's Wasser.
Dabei raus kam dieser 75 iger Esox der eine Brasse von ca 25 cm im Magen hatte.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (24. November 2019)

So heute war der große Tag ,endlich mal wieder mit Boot auf meinem Haussee Zandern. Vor lauter Aufregung war die Nacht sehr kurz so einen Entzug hat man schon , man ist echt süchtig nur Therapie kommt nicht in Frage. Wie auch immer, voller Erwartung ging es  denn heute früh los. Nach ca 4 Stunden ohne jeglichen Anfasser sei es auf  Gummi oder Naturköder  beschloss ich den Spot zu wechseln. Beim einholen der Köderfischmontage  bemerkte ich einen leichten Widerstand der sich erst Richtung Oberfläche als Aal bemerkbar machte und war verblüfft da ich noch nie so spät im Jahr einen Aal gefangen habe, wir haben ja schließlich schon den 24. November und Ostwind. Geangelt wurde in einem Großen Mecklenburger Natursee ohne Warmwassereinlauf oder ähnlichem.


----------



## świetlik (24. November 2019)

Petri,
Bei mir war heute garnix. War ich 2 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2019)

Hab mal wieder etwas gesammelt


----------



## Finke20 (24. November 2019)

Das ist eine sehr schöne Sammlung Trollwut , Petri kann man da nur sagen und natürlich ach allen anderen ein Petri.


----------



## jkc (25. November 2019)

Moin und Petri in die Runde!

Es ist wie verhext.
7 Angeltage ~ 30 Stunden Schneider. Ich habe schon befürchtet ich fange den Rest meines Lebens nix mehr.
Dann macht irgendwer Schnipp und der Schalter steht wieder auf an und es gibt 6 Bisse in knapp 3 Stunden.
2 schöne 80er gab's.










Ich verstehe es nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## blumax (25. November 2019)

heut wider ans wasser was sehr klar geworden ist und nicht mehr viel gewegung kam dieser schöne hecht raus


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

Hallo,



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas gesammelt



Petri, sind ja auch einige kuriose Beifänge dabei oder war das Absicht?



jkc schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht.



Ich verstehe es oft auch nicht. Wenn man den Erfolg beim Angeln genau planen könnte, wäre aber ein großer Teil der Spannung raus.

Weiterhin Petri an alle.


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2019)

Hallo,



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> da ich noch nie so spät im Jahr einen Aal gefangen habe



Was wohl Zokker dazu sagen wird?


----------



## Waller Michel (25. November 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder etwas gesammelt
> Anhang anzeigen 333335
> Anhang anzeigen 333325
> Anhang anzeigen 333326
> ...





Absolut schöne Fische ! Petri dazu !
Hauptsächlich der eine Barsch ,was ein Kaliber !

LG Michael


----------



## harbec (25. November 2019)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> So heute war der große Tag ,endlich mal wieder mit Boot auf meinem Haussee Zandern. Vor lauter Aufregung war die Nacht sehr kurz so einen Entzug hat man schon , man ist echt süchtig nur Therapie kommt nicht in Frage. Wie auch immer, voller Erwartung ging es  denn heute früh los. Nach ca 4 Stunden ohne jeglichen Anfasser sei es auf  Gummi oder Naturköder  beschloss ich den Spot zu wechseln. Beim einholen der Köderfischmontage  bemerkte ich einen leichten Widerstand der sich erst Richtung Oberfläche als Aal bemerkbar machte und war verblüfft da ich noch nie so spät im Jahr einen Aal gefangen habe, wir haben ja schließlich schon den 24. November und Ostwind. Geangelt wurde in einem Großen Mecklenburger Natursee ohne Warmwassereinlauf oder ähnlichem.
> Anhang anzeigen 333303



... wunderschöner Aal, lasse ihn Dir schmecken! Petri!


----------



## harbec (25. November 2019)

... natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern zu ihren
Barschen, Hechten, Zandern usw. ein dickes Petri!

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Trollwut (25. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri, sind ja auch einige kuriose Beifänge dabei oder war das Absicht?



Barben hab ich öfter mal, geht sogar gezielt. Dazu gibts auch ein video auf einschlägigen Youtube-Kanälen 
Den Stein hab ich absichtlich gefangen 
Und das Rotauge war zufall, war aber auch mein erstes auf Gummi. Regulärer Biss, dachte erst da käme jetzt ein dicker Barsch hoch.


----------



## Bocinegro (25. November 2019)

Petri Heil, tolle Fische und Beifänge


----------



## zokker (26. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Was wohl Zokker dazu sagen wird?



zokker sagt dazu: fettes Petri und das er viel Glück hatte den Köfi genau vor's Maul des Aales zu legen.

Allen anderen natürlich auch ein Petri.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (26. November 2019)

Da gebe ich Zokker  vollkommen Recht, denn auch ich habe nicht mit einem Aal zur Mittagszeit so spät im Jahr gerechnet.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. November 2019)

@Trollwut , Petri zum fetten Steinfisch.
War das die Barbe, auf Gummi, aus dem Vid mit Thomas ?
Ein Fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Petrijünger.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2019)

Hallo,



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und das Rotauge war zufall, war aber auch mein erstes auf Gummi



Du heißt ja auch nicht Lorkowski


----------



## Trollwut (27. November 2019)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Trollwut , Petri zum fetten Steinfisch.
> War das die Barbe, auf Gummi, aus dem Vid mit Thomas ?
> Ein Fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Petrijünger.



Genau die, ja


----------



## jkc (27. November 2019)

Moin, gestern war's etwas kurios.
Zunächst schienen die Hechte nicht wirklich Bock zu haben. Es gab den ein oder anderen Anstupster, aber es dauerte eine ganze Weile bis einer hängen blieb, passte dann irgendwie dazu, dass der Fisch außen am Kiemendeckel hing und der Drilling im Maul lediglich zwischen den Zähnen verkeilt war ohne gegriffen zu haben. Auch die nächsten 3 Fänge waren alle außen im Maulbereich gehakt. Dazu kommt, das ein zweifelfrei zu erkennender Fisch unmittelbar nach dem Zurücksetzen erneut "gebissen" hat, der kann mehr oder weniger nur zielstrebig zurück zum 30 bis 40m entfernten Standplatz geschwommen und direkt wieder auf den gleichen Köder genagelt sein.




Am Ende des Abends waren es dann aber doch 6 Fische, was ich bei den anfänglichen "Stupsattacken" nicht erwartet hätte.







Grüße JK


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (27. November 2019)

Petri an die Glücklichen Fänger.
Ich konnte heute einen kleinen Esox und einen schönen Zetti nach Feierabend verhaften.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2019)

Moinmoin,

vergangenen Abend hat es endlich nochmal richtig gerasselt, nen richtigen Klopskopf gab´s.










Und siehe da, beim Hakenlösen schaut noch die Flosse einer fetten Forelle aus dem Schlund, ich schätze so +-45cm 





Erklärte jedenfalls die Wampe - der Fisch hatte regelrecht Probleme sich zu bewegen; Aber es sollte noch etwas mehr rein.





Grüße und Petri, JK


----------



## świetlik (28. November 2019)

Petri @zanderhunter-nz 
Petri @jkc , was für Köder fängt zwei Fische auf einmal?


----------



## MikeHawk (28. November 2019)

sehr geil @jkc 

fangt ihr aktuell vom Ufer?


----------



## jkc (28. November 2019)

Moin, Petri Dank!
Köder war ein großer Gummifisch und ja, aktuell fange ich vom Ufer, vom Boot wäre es bei dem Sturm gestern auch ziemlich ungemütlich / gefährlich gewesen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Justsu (28. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> [...]



Ich habe nach langer Durststrecke auch mal wieder einen vernünftigen Raubfischfang zu vermelden... am Wochenende meinen Hecht-PB deutlich auf 98 cm hochgeschraubt!




Und herzlichen Dank an tomxxxtom! Der Biss kam beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf mit meinem nagelneuen 8cm Skeleton in Chartreuse Pepper - Hat's also doch am Köder gelegen!

Beste Grüße Justsu


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. November 2019)

Petri.


----------



## Marc-09 (28. November 2019)

@jkc : Petri zum Monster; schade das man die Forelle nicht weiter erkennen kann, hätte ja mal interessiert ob es einer der ominösen Seeforellen gewesen ist


----------



## jkc (28. November 2019)

Ist eh alls das Gleiche - Hechtfutter 
Ne, ernsthaft, die Schwanzflosse war schwarz punktiert, deswegen musste ich an Regenbogenforelle denken, wäre aber die erste die ich bei uns zu Gesicht bekommen habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Marc-09 (29. November 2019)

@jkc Mit dem Hechtfutter hast vollkommen Recht ; Regenbogenforelle wäre ja mal ein "Highlight" aber wer weiß was da so alles rumschwimmt


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (30. November 2019)

Petri Meister Esox ist im Moment gut drauf.


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. Dezember 2019)

Heute .morgen mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. 
Dieser kleine Hecht, ließ sich nicht davon abhalten,  mit auf das Foto zu kommen. 
Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Jason (1. Dezember 2019)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Petri Meister Esox ist im Moment gut drauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 333548


Kam der mit dem Aufkleber aus dem Wasser?
Gruß Jason


----------



## blumax (2. Dezember 2019)

da es am we nicht möglich war zu angeln wegen eis ging es heut wider und der hecht kam raus


----------



## DaBoom (3. Dezember 2019)

Heute nach der Arbeit mal schnell am Wasser gewesen und endlich mal einen Fisch mit der Hecht Spinnrute gefangen.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2019)

Petri an die Glücklichen Fänger.


----------



## CaptainJoker (4. Dezember 2019)

Da hat meine Kleine einen lässigen 800g-Brocken gelandet.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Da hat meine Kleine einen lässigen 800g-Brocken gelandet.


Dickes Petri an die Kleine.


----------



## thor1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

Zack nach dem ersten Wurf mit Gummifisch kam dieser kleine Brocken von 65cm aus dem Wasser


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2019)

So liebe Leute,
sorry, hat sich diesmal bissl verzögert, aber das sind die Gewinner des Monats November:

@CaptainJoker 
@thor1988 
@Bocinegro 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Dezember gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner....


----------



## Bocinegro (5. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die Gewinner....



Vielen Dank!  Dir alles Gute und alle Kraft der Welt phirania, werde mal schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!  Dir alles Gute und alle Kraft der Welt phirania, werde mal schnell wieder gesund.



Danke ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf....


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Dezember 2019)

War gerade, noch schnell, ne Stunde los und konnte 2Zander erbeuten.


----------



## świetlik (5. Dezember 2019)

@Angelmann67 Petri,
Ich hoffe das ich bis Heiligabend noch Zeit finde um ein schöne Zander zu fangen.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2019)

Dickes Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Dezember 2019)

@świetlik,  das will ich doch wohl stark hoffen und drücke dir die Daumen.

Fettes Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. Dezember 2019)

So, war am WE mal wieder auf Zander.


----------



## CaptainJoker (10. Dezember 2019)

So, mein Gewinn ist eingetrudelt.


----------



## thor1988 (10. Dezember 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> So, mein Gewinn ist eingetrudelt.


Meiner auch <3 Dankööööööööö


----------



## Bocinegro (10. Dezember 2019)

Moinmoin
Meine waren am Samstag schon da, *V**ielen Dank* das ging ja echt Mega Flott. Wurden auch sofort getestet.
Die Temperaturen waren ja mal echt erträglich am Wochenende, war also endlich mal wieder länger als ne Stunde am Wasser!
Die Wobbler laufen alle schön. Der Stretch hat zwar nicht den erhofften Zander gefangen, aber nen xl Döbel konnte er kurz vor Mitternacht noch zum Anbiss verleiten.


Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (10. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Bocinegro (10. Dezember 2019)

Meinen ersten Hardbait Zander gabs aber auch an diesem WE


----------



## MichaG (10. Dezember 2019)

War zwar schon im Oktober aber war auch ne tolle Woche an der Havel und der Elbe


----------



## blumax (10. Dezember 2019)

vom sontag da lief es gut die beiden kam raus


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir gabs ne Rebo.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Dezember 2019)

@Zander Jonny , war der Zander schon voller Laich ?
Ein Kumpel musste am WE einen schönen Zander(70+), entnehmen,  hatte sich den Köder, so reingezogen und der war schon voll Rogen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Dezember 2019)

Jup, auch die Barsche haben schon laich angesetzt.


----------



## YoshiX786 (17. Dezember 2019)

Moin Zusammen,
mit diesem hübschen "Bürstling" konnte ich meinen Barsch-PB auf 47,5cm hochschrauben


----------



## jochen68 (17. Dezember 2019)

... mal wieder Zander angeln gewesen. Hat gut geklappt!


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Dezember 2019)

@ Yoshix fette Kirsche, sehr geil, Petri.
@ Jochen Petri zum schönen Zander.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



feko schrieb:


> Hallo liebe boardies



Petri, sieht nach 60+  Bachforelle aus.



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> mit diesem hübschen "Bürstling" konnte ich meinen Barsch-PB auf 47,5cm hochschrauben



Petri, schöner Moppel.  Bei uns hier wirds ab dieser Größenklasse schon extrem schwierig, sich noch weiter zu steigern.



jochen68 schrieb:


> mal wieder Zander angeln gewesen. Hat gut geklappt!



Sieht aus, als ob Dir das Spaß gemacht hätte, so soll es sein.


----------



## YoshiX786 (18. Dezember 2019)

@Angelmann67  Vielen Dank 

@fishhawk Vielen Dank  Ach, nicht so pessimistisch! Auch die Kleinen haben irgendwo ihre Oma rumschwimmen


----------



## blumax (20. Dezember 2019)

heut nach der arbeit ne stunde ans wasser und der gute kam raus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Dezember 2019)

Nach langer mehr oder weniger starken Durststrecke, knallte es am Freitag endlich Mal wieder. Dafür aber so richtig.
Mit einem Holländer war ich an diesem Tage unterwegs... ich glaube so viel Spaß hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Gut, dass wir einen Kameramann dabei hatten, der Film wird bestimmt der Hammer.

Direkt bei den ersten Würfen knallte mir ein 78er Zander rein. Kurz darauf ein Hecht und im Laufe des Tages noch weitere Hechte. Der Holländer hatte alleine seine Fische auf Köderfisch, während ich nur auf dem Gummifisch meine hatte. Verrückte Welt 

Der Tag wird mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Hallo liebe boardies


Wunderbarer Fisch   Superdickes Petri 
Dürfte glaube ich ein Männchen sein.

P.S. Warst Du Forellenangeln, oder war es ein Beifang (bzw. wie ist es mit der Schonzeit bei Euch?)


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich war heute mal an der Nahe. Seit zehn Jahren in der Nähe wohnhaft, endlich mal dort geangelt. Hochwasser, diverse Köder versenkt. Am Ende hats aber geknallt und ein richtig fetter Hecht kam raus. Geschätzte 80cm.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> P.S. Warst Du Forellenangeln, oder war es ein Beifang (bzw. wie ist es mit der Schonzeit bei Euch?)



Solche Fragen sollte man m.E. eher per PM klären.  Nicht dort, wo der Wolf im Schafspelz einfach mitlesen kann.

Ansonsten Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Solche Fragen sollte man m.E. eher per PM klären.  Nicht dort, wo der Wolf im Schafspelz einfach mitlesen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten Petri an alle Fänger.


Ich bitte Dich, war doch ganz harmlose Neugier meinerseits.
Ich glaube nicht, dass hier irgendjemand was Falsches gemacht hat. Es gibt Gewässer, wo man auch jetzt auf Forellen angeln darf. Und auch wenn nicht, ein Freund von mir hat z.B. letztes Jahr im Dezember eine fast 1 m große Forelle beim Quappenangeln auf ein Wurmbündel gefangen. Hat vor dem Zurücksetzen auch ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hat vor dem Zurücksetzen auch ein Foto gemacht.



Sollte man m.E. auch nicht öffentlich rumerzählen, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch übervorsichtig.


----------



## Jason (22. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Sollte man m.E. auch nicht öffentlich rumerzählen, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch übervorsichtig.


@Georg Baumann schrieb im Thread "Angler in Bedrängnis" Man sollte aufpassen was man schreibt und postet. 
Man sollte schon sehr umsichtig sein, um sich keinen Ärger auf den Hals zu schaffen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann schrieb im Thread "Angler in Bedrängnis" Man sollte aufpassen was man schreibt und postet.
> Man sollte schon sehr umsichtig sein, um sich keinen Ärger auf den Hals zu schaffen.
> 
> Gruß Jason





MarkusZ schrieb:


> Sollte man m.E. auch nicht öffentlich rumerzählen, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch übervorsichtig.



Warum nicht? Falls ich mal eine fast 1 Meter große Forelle fangen sollte und diese anschließend Release, war das 100% ein Lachs (wer beweist mir das Gegenteil), der ist in ganz NRW geschont.
Auch würde ich keine Forelle in der Schonzeit entnehmen, gibt garantiert auch jede menge Ärger.

Lediglich endlos lange Fotosessions sollte man unterlassen, auch um die Überlebenschance des Fisches nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auch würde ich keine Forelle in der Schonzeit entnehmen, gibt garantiert auch jede menge Ärger.



Das würde ich auch niemand hier unterstellen, es sein denn, die Vorschriften würden das verlangen. 

Es geht wie jason1 bereits erwähnt hat um andere Dinge.

Und die würden ggf. wesentlich härter geahndet. 

Wie vorsichtig/unvorsichtig man sich in der Öffentlich äußern will, muss aber jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2019)

Zurück zum Thema zu kommen : 
Schöne 72 Hecht


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Dezember 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Schöne 72 Hecht



Petri, ich tippe mal auf Wobbler?


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Petri, ich tippe mal auf Wobbler?


Danke, canibal 12,5 firetiger. 


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/adventskalender-2019.347322/post-4985636
		

Für wobler zu viele Hänger.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Dezember 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema zu kommen :
> Schöne 72 Hecht
> 
> 
> ...


Petri,schöner Hecht.


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2019)

Moinmoin, 

hier ist es aktuell eher zäh, die meisten Touren enden erfolglos, neben der latenten Inaktivität der Fische macht es der recht hohe Wasserstand auch nicht einfach. Gestern gab es überraschender Weise aber mehrere Fische obwohl ich den Bereich die Tage zuvor schon ausgiebig abgefischt hatte. Bester Fisch knackte sogar knapp die Metermarke mit 101cm.







Grüße und frohes Fest JK


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> hier ist es aktuell eher zäh, die meisten Touren enden erfolglos, neben der latenten Inaktivität der Fische macht es der recht hohe Wasserstand auch nicht einfach. Gestern gab es überraschender Weise aber mehrere Fische obwohl ich den Bereich die Tage zuvor schon ausgiebig abgefischt hatte. Bester Fisch knackte sogar knapp die Metermarke mit 101cm.
> 
> ...




Dickes Petri zum Weihnachts Hecht.....


----------



## świetlik (24. Dezember 2019)

@jkc Petri. 
Ich muss noch bisschen nachlegen was die große angeht. Hab noch bis ende des Jahres Zeit.

Dir und allen anderen Kollegen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## alexpp (24. Dezember 2019)

Ganz schön fleißig der @jkc sollte ich mal als Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum Weihnachts Hecht..



Ja war denn gestern scho Weihnachten?

Trotzdem Petri  an JKC.



alexpp schrieb:


> sollte ich mal als Beispiel nehmen.



Auch der fleißige Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## alexpp (24. Dezember 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Auch der fleißige Vogel fängt den Wurm.


Ja, besonders der frühe und fleißige.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Dezember 2019)

Weihnachtshecht von heute,  78cm.
Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2019)

Dickes Petri zum  78er Hecht.


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2019)

Auch 78cm


----------



## Bocinegro (29. Dezember 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Auch 78cm



Schönes Tier, Petri Heil! 
Mit dem Zander noch nicht geklappt?

An alle anderen Natürlich auch ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2019)

Danke.
Zander nur ein kleines. 46cm
Direkt nach Feiertagen.
Jetzt wo viele frei haben ist ziemlich voll überall. 
Ich mag lieber ruhige Stellen.


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Kollegen, bitte nicht meine Erfolgsköder weiter verraten.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Dezember 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen, bitte nicht meine Erfolgsköder weiter verraten.


Schöne Zander, Petri Heil! Erfolgs köder werden nicht verraten.


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Dezember 2019)

Petri zum Zander und zum Hecht(blah hat der ne Plautze).
War auch heute morgen unterwegs, Schweine kalt aber wunderschön. 
Hatte insgesamt 6 Hechte und 2 Aussteiger.
Den größten setz ich mal rein und wünsche Allen Petrijüngern einen schönen Jahreswechsel und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2020,
mögen alle Eure PBs geknackt werden.


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. Dezember 2019)

Verfickte Autokorrektur. 
Sollte Boah heißen und nicht bah.
Sorry.


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2019)

@Angelmann67 @Hering 58  danke.
Und anderen auch.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2019)

Sou, vermutlich der letzte Fisch 2019 für mich und sogar ein schöner.
Petri Leute, last´s 2020 krachen 





Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (31. Dezember 2019)

@jkc Petri,  
 dein fisch ist bisschen größer als meiner.
Angelst du nachts auf diese große Hechte?


----------



## phirania (31. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Robbyk2 (2. Januar 2020)

Zwischen den Jahren am 27. Dezember konnte ich in einem Kiessee einen der dort wirklich seltenen großen Barsche fangen.
Hat sich den 12cm Gummi voll reingehauen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Januar 2020)

So liebe Leute,
das Jahr ist zu Ende und hier kommen die letzten Gewinner 2019

@MichaG
@YoshiX786
@jochen68

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Und es geht auch in 2020 weiter!!!
Hier gehts zum *neuen Thread* für die *Quantum Raubfischfänge 2020.*


----------

